# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  ترک کردن کافه بازار و مارکتی جدید

## godofphp

..................

----------


## Vahid2016

سلام، من تو هیچ کدوم اینا عضو نیستم ،
این نرم افزار بازار چجوری یعنی چیکار کرده اینقد تو گوشیا فراگیر شده؟



> *به نظر من هنوزم که هنوز مارکت خوب ایرانی ساخته نشده*


به نظرتون چجوری میشه یه مارکت خوب ساخت ؟ منظورم از نظر فنی نیست ، منظورم چه ویژگی هایی داشته باشه؟
راستی این بازار که میگین این اواخر اذیت میکنه ، در آمدش چطوره؟ یعنی در آمدش پایین آومده سخت میگیره یا صرفا زیاده خواهیه؟
به نظرتون در آمد این سایتا چقد هست؟
باتشکر

----------


## tux-world

کافه بازار سیاستش مبتنی بر درآمد زایی و پابرجا موندن اعتبار حساب مالیش هستش

----------


## alihm20

سلام خدمت همه دوستان 

من کاملا با آقای godofphp موافقم...

تازه ایشون این نکته هم جاانداختن که* از سال94* *بعلاوه 30درصد پورسانت... 9درصد هم مالیات از برنامه نویس کسر میشه* ... (قوانینشو اپدیت کرده مثلا)ا

این دیگه بی انصافیه یه اپ استور نزدیکه 40 درصد از تلاش یه برنامه نویس *سو* استفاده کنه....

واقعا بده که تا یه  برنامه ای معروف میشه دست و پاشو گم میکنه ... امیدوارم که سایر اپ استورا بتونن رقابت کنن

بنظرم کندو و ایران اپس میتونن موفق شن ولی حیف که حس رقابتی ندارن !!

ولی اگه همه برنامه نویسا متحد شن و برنامشونو به بازار ندن دگ حرفی نداره برا گفتن...

بازار هم بیشتر محبوبیتشو مدیون تلاش شما! برنامه نویساس....


...باشد که این وضع اصلاح شود...!!!!

----------


## godofphp

اپ .......................

----------


## godofphp

اپ .........................

----------


## godofphp

اپ ....................

----------


## arashazizi

تازه ایشون این نکته هم جاانداختن که* از سال94* *بعلاوه 30درصد پورسانت... 9درصد هم مالیات از برنامه نویس کسر میشه* 

*این واقعا نامردیه اگه قرار مالیات کم بشه باید نصف نصف بشه یعنی 4.5 از بازار کم بشه 4.5 از توسعه دهنده نه اینکه توسعه دهنده مالیات بازار رو هم بده*

----------


## hamedjj

> تازه ایشون این نکته هم جاانداختن که* از سال94* *بعلاوه 30درصد پورسانت... 9درصد هم مالیات از برنامه نویس کسر میشه* 
> 
> *این واقعا نامردیه اگه قرار مالیات کم بشه باید نصف نصف بشه یعنی 4.5 از بازار کم بشه 4.5 از توسعه دهنده نه اینکه توسعه دهنده مالیات بازار رو هم بده*


این 9% مالیات ، مالیات بر ارزش افزوده که از هر شخص در ایران گرفته میشه .
این مالیات از شما گرفته نمیشه از خریدار برنامه گرفته میشه و از کل مبلغی که خریدار پرداخته کم میشه
شما وقتی پفک و چیس هم خریداری کنید فقط هزینه جنس را نداده اید .. هزینه مالیات بر ارزش افزوده این جنس را هم داده اید.


بازار مالیات خودش را که سالی 25% میباشد (نمیدونم امسال چقدر شده) را پرداخت میکندو از توسعه دهنده هم کم نمیکند.

در مورد 30% هم گوگل پلی و اکثر مارکت های معتبر این مبلغ را از توسعه دهنده کسر میکنند.

در مورد مالیات بر ارزش افزوده هم شما اگر قوانین حساب گوگل پلی دولوپر را بخوانید می بینید که گوگل هم بر اساس سیستم مالیاتی آمریکا این مبلغ را کسر میکند و بقیه کشورها را بر عهده خود سازمان مالیاتی آن کشور قرار داده است مگر اینکه شرکت اطلاعات مالیاتی خودش را برای گوگل پلی ارسال کند تا این مالیات از آن شرکت کسر نشود. 
و بازار هم دقیقا همین روند را در پیش گرفته است که کاملا درست و منطقی میباشد.

----------


## EDRIS0131

دوستان مایکت از نظر فنی چطوره؟
از نظر بررسی اپ که سرعت بالایی داره
من خودم اپ گذاشتم توش
با این که تایید نکردن اما راهنمایی های خوبی کردن
مایکت هم فک کنم اسم قشنگی باشه ‌و برند خوبی بشه
نظر اساتید چیه؟

----------


## majid_7

> دوستان مایکت از نظر فنی چطوره؟
> از نظر بررسی اپ که سرعت بالایی داره
> من خودم اپ گذاشتم توش
> با این که تایید نکردن اما راهنمایی های خوبی کردن
> مایکت هم فک کنم اسم قشنگی باشه ‌و برند خوبی بشه
> نظر اساتید چیه؟


با سلام خدمت دوستان
به نظر بنده اگر عضو رسمی فروشگاه هایی مثل  مایکت و کندو و ایران اپس و... هستید جوششون رو بزنید!!!
چرا ؟
چون اولا از درآمد اونها چیزی به ما نمیرسه!
بنده بعنوان یه توسعه دهنده ی (هرچند تازه کار) میخوام برنامه ای که میسازم فروش بره، درسته که بازار درصد زیادی برمیداره و ... 
اما معروفه(همین)، نمیشه کاریش کرد.
به نظر من یا باید راهی یافت یا باید راهی ساخت!
ساختن راه زمانبره و از اون بتر هزینه بره،(طبق تاپیک های ایجاد شد توی همین سایت که ساخت مارکت بهتر از بازار بود این حرف رو گفتم)
پس یا باید مارکت های خوب بیان از برنامه نویس های همین سایت(حداقل) استفاده کنند و برای اعضای سایت برنامه نویس(کاربران حرفه ای، نه امثال من) تخفیف ویژه در صورت ارائه محصولاتشون توی اون مارکت قائل بشن تا اون ها هم راغب بشن برای ارائه محصولشون توی اون مارکت! 
یا هم باید خودشون دست به کار بشن و کمر همت رو ببندن و بیان یه خودی نشون بدن
من از خیلی ها (اطرافیانم) شنیدم که حتی اسم مارکت های دیگه ای غیر از بازار رو بلد نیستند!
چه میشه کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟
بازار تبلیغات کرده تا به اینجا رسیده(من با حرف *godofphp*  موافقم که میگه اسمش خوبه،واقعا هم خوبه)
اما دیروز یه جمله ی زیبا خوندم که جا داره اینجا واستون بنویسمش
*وقتی اسبهای قوی راهی به میدان مسابقه پیدا نمیکنند، الاغها به خط پایان می رسند
*
متشکرم از این که وقت گذاشتید !
موفق باشید

----------


## c0mmander

میدونم که خیلی از بازار شکایت دارید به خاطر مسائلی که این چند وقته داشتید. اما توجهکنید که چند ماه پیش همه در انتظار مارکت جهانی ایرانسل بودن که نرخ سود بشتری رو به توسعه دهندها بده و هم تعداد بیشتر دانلود... در نهایت چی شد؟!؟!؟!؟ "خدا پدر کفن دزد اولی رو بیامرزه!"
واقعا به شما میگم که در حال حاضر هیچ راهی ندارید مگر اینکه در مارکت های خارجی کار کنید. اونم باید برنامه جوری باشه که بتونید بفروشید.

----------


## iman0111

ببین دوست عزیز تو برکه ای که ماهی نباشه قورباغه سپهسالاره 

تو ایران هیچ مارکت دیگه ای به جز بازار رو مردم عادی نفوذ نداره من و تو شاید سر از این حرفا در بیاریم و بازار رو بشناسیم و با قوانین خود ساختش دست و پنجه نرم کنیم  اما مردم که کاری به این حرفا ندارن من حتی ادم میشناسم که نمیدونه مارکت چی هست و چی خواهد بود فقط می دونه یه چیزی به اسم بازار وجود داره که می تونی ازش برنامه بگیری وگرنه اونا کاری به این حرفا ندارن من وشما هستیم که باید از همینجا جلو این ظلم و ستم های بازار رو بگیریم من که از امروز فقط مارکت های دیگه رو به دوستام معرفی میکنم و براشون از خوبی های اونا حرف میزنم تا شاید معجزه ای بشه و رحمتی ازسوی پروردگار نازل بشه برای برنامه نویس ها تا از همین جا بذر بازار رو از توی این زمین خاکی شخم بزنیم  :قهقهه:

----------


## yasinf

همه چیز دست برنامه نویس هاست وگرنه چطور بازار به اینجا رسیده اگه همه برنامه نویس ها دست به یکی میکردن یه چیزی ...
متاسفانه این تاپیک هم به جایی نمیرسه خیلی بر سر این موضوع بحث شده و به هیچ جا نرسیده ...

----------


## dalmif

نظر بنده هم همینه که هیچگاه بازار ترک نمیشه.
الان خودم دارم برنامه می نویسیم و روش زحمت میکشم بعد برم بزارم توی یه مارکت دیکه که هنوز خرید زیادی نداره؟؟
یعنی اگه بخوایم خودمون رو بسنجیم میبینیم که اصلا امکان ترک بازار نیستش

----------


## tresa022

خداییش بنده 3 ساله برنامه نویسی اندروید کار میکنم و حتی یکبارم هم به کافه بازار فکر نکردم 
ببینید دوستان بازار با این 39% که میگیره در واقع ارزش کار برنامه نویس رو پایین میاره 
شما باید برنامه به بازار ندید و بذارید بازار بیاد دنبالتون التماس کنه 
اینو حالا ماها که بیشتر کار کردیم میدونیم اما باید به تازه واردا یاد داد که کارشونو مفت دست مارکتی ندن 
تو ایران بیش از هر قشری به ما برنامه نویس ها ظلم شده همش هم تقصیر خودمونه که با هم نیستیم
حالا هزار بار بگیم بازار بده باز برنامه نویس تازه وارد میرن اونجا چون یادنگرفتن کارشون ارزشمنده

----------


## godofphp

اپ ..............................

----------


## godofphp

اپ ..............................

----------


## godofphp

اپ ..............................

----------


## godofphp

اپ ..............................

----------


## EHSAN99100

کسی به فروش خارج از مارکت هم فکر کرده؟
به نظر من اگه بتونیم ساختاری مثل فعال سازی پیامکی برای اپ هامون درست کنیم و اونا رو بدون اینکه توی بازار بگذاریم بفروشیم 
هم دیگه نیازی به منت کشیدن از بازار نداریم و هم در کنارش نیازی به دادن سهم به بازار و پرداخت مالیات نداریم

----------


## dalmif

حق با شماست دوست عزیز.
من برنامه هام رو توی چند تا از مارکت ها مثلا مایکت و کندو گذاشتم و بازخوردی بالاتر از بازار ندیدم.
منم که خیلی خوشحال میشم از دست بازار راحت بشیم و چند وقت پیش حتی خودم هم پیشنهاد دادم به دوستان که یک مارکت خودمون تاسیس کنیم یا انتخاب کنیم و به سمتش کوچ کنیم اما نظر بعضی از افراد منو سست کرد و ادامه ندادم.
اماچه کار میشه کرد الان شما جه مارکتی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟؟
آیا میشه که به صورت یکدفعه همه برنامه نویسان از انتشار برنامه در بازار دست بردارند؟؟
من که از خدامه و موافقم هر کی حاضره تشکر کنه ببینم چند نفریم :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## EHSAN99100

> کسی به فروش خارج از مارکت هم فکر کرده؟
> به نظر من اگه بتونیم ساختاری مثل فعال سازی پیامکی برای اپ هامون درست کنیم و اونا رو بدون اینکه توی بازار بگذاریم بفروشیم 
> هم دیگه نیازی به منت کشیدن از بازار نداریم و هم در کنارش نیازی به دادن سهم به بازار و پرداخت مالیات نداریم



تازه من فکر می کنم اگه اساتید برنامه نویس هم کمک کنند بتونیم یک کتابخانه واحد بنویسیم و اپ کنیم همینجا که همه بتونن ازش استفاده کنند.
لدفن بقیه هم نظراتشون رو بگن تا جنبه های مثبت و منفی قضیه روشن بشه.

به عنوان مثال یکی از مزیت های دیگه این سیستم این می تونه باشه که ساختار های فروش پیچیده تری مثل فروش شبکه ای یا از طریق رفرال رو هم پیاده کنیم
اینطوری مثل شما به کاربر اپت می گی من یک کد رفرال بهت میدم اگه 10 نفر از طریق کد تو این اپ رو خریدن من بهت اپ رو مجانی می دم ، یا مثلا بهت حق فروش میدم.

----------


## majid_7

ببینید دوستان 
بهترین کار همونه که گفتم،(برنامه نویس های حرفه ای همین سایت رو مارکت های دیگه جذب خودشون کنن)
اینجوری حداقل میدونیم که بازار طی یک سال آینده مطمئنا فروش کمتری خواهد داشت ، در نتیجه مارکت های دیگه میان روکار!
هر کاری که بکنیم ، فعلا تا این اتفاق نیافته نمیشه بازار رو کنار گذاشت
باید حداقل به فکر تلاش بود نه اینکه بشینیم و بگیم نمیشه
من خودم موافق اینم که یکی به مارکت های دیگه خبر بده که بیان و یه مدت سود کمتری بگیرن تا برنامه نویس های حرفه ای بیان سمتشون(کی از پول بیشتر بدش میاد، اونم برنامه نویس جماعت  :قهقهه: )

----------


## iman0111

*یه راه دیگه هم هست بزنیم سرورهای کافه بزار رو هک کنیم و اونو تسخیر کنیم وبه زانو در بیاریم و تو مشت بگیریم چطوره ؟*  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

باز یه تایپیک بیهوده زدین ... فقط به سرور های سایت فشار میارید .

خوبتون میشه .. وقتی اتحاد نباشه یعنی این .

هی اعتراض هی بحث آخرشم هیچ کسی هیچ کاری نمیکنه ... شده مثل بحث های تو تاکسی ها .

ما ایرانی ها هممون این طوریم فکر میکنید مارکتی درست کنید به نام x از بازار بهتره ... بعد یه مدت شما هم پول پرست میشید .

به جای تخریب استارت آپ های دیگران به فکر رقابت و سازگار بودن باشید

----------


## godofphp

اپ ..............................

----------


## godofphp

اپ ..............................

----------


## godofphp

اپ ..............................

----------


## hey you

اندکی صبر سحر نزدیک است...

مرحله ی اجرای لغو تحریم ها

----------


## golbafan

> *یه راه دیگه هم هست بزنیم سرورهای کافه بزار رو هک کنیم و اونو تسخیر کنیم وبه زانو در بیاریم و تو مشت بگیریم چطوره ؟*



بک آپ داره زیاد جوش نزن!!!

----------


## majid_7

حرفای دوستان از بحث اصلی دور شد
لطفا توی نظر دادن ها جدی باشید
به نظر من اگر کسی قصد داره واقعا کمک کنه ، بیاید از همین الان شروع کنیم(یکی به مارکتهای دیگه بگه بیان به مدیران بخش آندروید این سایت درخواست همکاری بدن با همون شرایط که گفتم، ببینیم نظرشون چیه؟)
کسی که انتقاد میکنه باید راهکاری هم داشته باشه برای جلوگیری از مشکل بوجود اومده
بیشتر دوستانی که اینجا نظر دادن هیچی پیشنهادی نداشتن جز اینکه بازار اَخه بازار پیفه!
همه میدونیم ، ولی چاره چیه؟
*(به نظر من یکی از مدیران این تاپیک رو قفل کنه)
*تا بیشتر سر این مسائل بحث های بیخودی نشه

----------


## Vahid2016

> ... فقط به سرور های سایت فشار میارید ....


!!
پول سرورها رو شما میدین؟؟





> .....
> *(به نظر من یکی از مدیران این تاپیک رو قفل کنه)
> *تا بیشتر سر این مسائل بحث های بیخودی نشه


باشه دیگه هر تاپیکی شما خوشت نیومد بگو بیان قفل کنن!


حالا خود شماها مثلا تو این سایت چه پست ها و مطالب مفیدی تا حالا ارسال کردید که...
مگه واسه شماها کارت دعوت ارسال شده که بیاین تو این تاپیک شرکت بکنین؟؟
دوست ندارید اصلا وارد تاپیک نشید ، دیگه این حرفا چیه..

----------


## gilas1368

من تمام تاپیک هایی رو ک در این زمینه بود خوندم و میخونم و دنبال میکنم

اما متاسفانه هیچ کدام از این تاپیک ها ب جایی نرسیده و نمیرسه
چون هیچکس از پولی ک بازار براش داره دست نمیکشه
اما من دست کشیدم و ن تنها برام بد نبود ک  نسبت ب درآمد بازار 1.5 برابر بیشتر درامد داشتم
اما من چیکار کردم
خب من چندتا برنامه توی بازار داشتم
بعد سر ی برنامه بهم ی گیر الکی داد منم راستشو بخواید خیلی بهم بر خورد روی برنامه خیلی کار کرده بودم و نمیخواستم ب این راحتیا بیخیالش بشم
در اولین کار تمام برنامه هام رو از روی بازار حذف کردم و بردم روی بقیه مارکت ها
از اونجایی ک تجربه بهم یاد داده فکر همچین روزایی رو کرده بودم و ی سرویس رو برای ارسال پیام ب کاربران برنامه ام گذاشته بودم
در نتجه با ی notif تمام کاربرانم رو از این موضوع مطعل کردم و بهشون لینک مارکت های دیگ رو دادم
اما از طرفی اومدم با یکی از دوستانم ی تیزر تبلیغاتی کوتاه از برنامه جدیدم ک بازار ردش کرده بود ساختم
و دوباره با کمک همین دوستانم و اونام با کمک دوستانشون این تیزر ور در سطح وسیعی روی شبکه های اجتماعی موبایل و کامپیوتر پخش کردیم
طولی نکشید ک درامد برنامه من ن تنها از درآمدی ک فکر میکرم بازار بهم میده بیشتر شده بلکه هزینه هایی رو هم ک ب بازار پرداخت میکردم کمتر هم شد

اما نتیجه حرف من:

با توجه ب ارتباطات گسترده ای ک الان داریم در اون زندگی میکنیم
شما دیگ نیازی ب بازار برای معرفی برنامه اتون و فروشش ندارید
فقط کافیه یکم ب اطرافتون نگاه بندازید تا ببینید چ راههای جالبی پیدا میکنین
نمونه اش من دوستی دارم ک توی ی مجتمع آپارتمانی زندگی میکنه
من فقط ی تبلیغ ساده رو دادم بزنه توی تابلوی اعلانات مجتمعشون بالغ بر 20 نفر از برنامه من رو نصب کردن
پس بنظر من بگردید و راههای جدید رو کشف کنین
راههای زیادی وجود داره، خیلی زیاد، بگردید

----------


## godofphp

اپ ..............................

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## majid_7

> من تمام تاپیک هایی رو ک در این زمینه بود خوندم و میخونم و دنبال میکنم
> 
> اما متاسفانه هیچ کدام از این تاپیک ها ب جایی نرسیده و نمیرسه
> چون هیچکس از پولی ک بازار براش داره دست نمیکشه
> اما من دست کشیدم و ن تنها برام بد نبود ک  نسبت ب درآمد بازار 1.5 برابر بیشتر درامد داشتم
> اما من چیکار کردم
> خب من چندتا برنامه توی بازار داشتم
> بعد سر ی برنامه بهم ی گیر الکی داد منم راستشو بخواید خیلی بهم بر خورد روی برنامه خیلی کار کرده بودم و نمیخواستم ب این راحتیا بیخیالش بشم
> در اولین کار تمام برنامه هام رو از روی بازار حذف کردم و بردم روی بقیه مارکت ها
> ...


من دقیقا نظرم همین بود،
بعضی از دوستان بهشون برخورد که چرا میگی تاپیک رو قفل کن
به همین خاطره که همه میان میگن بازار بده و هیچ راهکاری هم پیشنهاد نمیدن!
خودشون رو هم حرفه ای دارن
اگه راست میگید مثل ایشون بیاید بگید چکار کنیم !

ازتون متشکرم جناب 
*gilas1368* 

راهکارتون بسیار آموزنده و مفید بود

----------


## ali_khodayar

> من تمام تاپیک هایی رو ک در این زمینه بود خوندم و میخونم و دنبال میکنم
> 
> اما متاسفانه هیچ کدام از این تاپیک ها ب جایی نرسیده و نمیرسه
> چون هیچکس از پولی ک بازار براش داره دست نمیکشه
> اما من دست کشیدم و ن تنها برام بد نبود ک  نسبت ب درآمد بازار 1.5 برابر بیشتر درامد داشتم
> اما من چیکار کردم
> خب من چندتا برنامه توی بازار داشتم
> بعد سر ی برنامه بهم ی گیر الکی داد منم راستشو بخواید خیلی بهم بر خورد روی برنامه خیلی کار کرده بودم و نمیخواستم ب این راحتیا بیخیالش بشم
> در اولین کار تمام برنامه هام رو از روی بازار حذف کردم و بردم روی بقیه مارکت ها
> ...



من هم 100% حرف آقای     gilas1368    رو قبول دارم .  راه های زیادی برای تبلیغ کردن وجود داره فقط باید دید خودمون رو گسترش بدیم.   

یکی از معایبی هم که قرار دادن برنامه پولی در مارکت وجود داره اینه که برنامه به دست هکر ها می افته و خیلی سریع نسخه رایگانش میاد بیرون.

اما اگر خودمون تبلیغ کنیم و  مستقیم به مصرف کننده برنام رو بفروشیم احتمال هک شدن برنامه خیلی میاد پایین.

----------


## majid_7

> من هم 100% حرف آقای     gilas1368    رو قبول دارم .  راه های زیادی برای تبلیغ کردن وجود داره فقط باید دید خودمون رو گسترش بدیم.   
> 
> یکی از معایبی هم که قرار دادن برنامه پولی در مارکت وجود داره اینه که برنامه به دست هکر ها می افته و خیلی سریع نسخه رایگانش میاد بیرون.
> 
> اما اگر خودمون تبلیغ کنیم و  مستقیم به مصرف کننده برنام رو بفروشیم احتمال هک شدن برنامه خیلی میاد پایین.


بله دقیقا 
بنده هم با این نظر موافقم اما خب چطوری هزینه ی تبلیغاتش رو متحمل بشیم؟؟؟
بذارید واضح تر بگم منظورم رو تا سوء برداشت نشه !
ما یه اپلیکیشن نوشتیم که به نظر خودمون بدرد بخوره،چطوری میتونیم به مشتری معرفیش کنیم بدون استفاده از مارکتهای بزرگ!؟
اگه بخوایم خودمون معرفیش کنیم که قاعدتا خیلی زمانبره و تقریبا نشدنیه که بخوایم دونه دونه مشتری جذب کنیم!
اگه بخوایم مثلا از طریق پیامک انبوه(در صورت مطمئن بودن صد در صد جوابگویی اپلیکیشن) اطلاع رسانی کنیم ، بازم هزینه داره ولی باز بهتر از تبلیغات انفرادی مونه!
چطوری باید مشتری رو راضی کنیم که اپلیکیشن ما یه نرم افزار مطمئن هست؟(منظورم اینه که مثل قضیه روزنامه هاست، وقتی خواننده یه آگهی توی روزنامه می بینه این تصور براش بوجود میاد که این آگهی مطمئنه و بالاخره یه نظارتی روش هست که اجازه چاپ بهش داده شده)چون از بازار یا مارکت معتبری تهیه نکرده نرم افزار مارو به سادگی اطمینان نمیکنه قاعدتا!
...
اما از مزایای این کار اینه اگه یه بار مشتری به ما اعتماد کنه برای دفعات بعد راحت تر اطمینان میکنه و می تونیم مستقیما بازار خودمون رو داشته باشیم.
از دیگر مزایاش هم اینه که مستقیما پولش بدون هیچ گونه درصد و ... میره تو جیب خودمون (اگه از هزینه تبلیغاتش بگذریم)

خوشحال میشم دوستان دیگه هم نظرشون رو بگن  :لبخند:

----------


## iman0111

ببینید دوستان من طبق محاسباتی که دیشب نشستم انجام دادم چنتا راهکار به ذهنم رسید که اونا رو اینجا ارایه میدم امیدوارم استقبال بشه راهکار اول که ما میتونیم از اون استفاده کنیم اینه که تمام برنامه نویس های این انجمن که مشتاقن به صورت خود کفا کار کنن و به به قول خودمونی اقا بالا سر نداشته باشن و کسی هم از کاراشون ایرادای الکی نگیره و سطح کارشون رو زیر سوال نبره ومهم تر از همه ازشون باج نگیره

 اینه که اول از همه بشینیم به یه ایده فک بکنیم یه ایده ای که نیاز همه ی مردم جامعه باشه و یه ایده ای که اطمینان داشته باشیم به مقدار بسیار زیادی مخاطب پیدا میکنه و بشینیم و اون ایده رو به مرحله ی اجرا برسونیم و برنامه ی اون رو بسازیم و براش شدیدا تبلیغ کنیم تا تعداد نصب بالایی داشته باشه (*مثلا اونو به صورت رایگان رو تمام وب سایت ها قرار بدیم و یا حتی اونو توی تمام مارکت ها به صورت رایگان قرار بدیم تا کاربرا نصب کنن هر چه قدر هم که لازم باشه واسش تبلبغ وهزینه کنیم مثلا توی سیستم عدد بزاریم تا امار نصب بالایی داشته باشه* ) بعد این که این ایده رو بدست اوردیم و تونستیم برنامه ای در این قالب بدیم بیرون *کل اهدافمون رو و کل بازاریابی و کل مشتری یابیمون رو بزاریم رو این برنامه و یه سیستم تبلیغاتی توی این برنامه پیاده کنیم که از طریق این برنامه بتونیم برنامه های آینده مونو توش تبلیغ کنیم* قدم دوم اینه که یه وبسایت داشته باشیم که بتونیم برنامه های مون رو در اون قرار بدیم که در واقع رابطی باشه بین من برنامه نویس با کاربر که از این طریق هم بتونیم برنامه هامون رو در سظح وسیع تری به جامعه بشناسونیم و هم یه جایی داشته باشیم برای قرار دادن برنامه های اینده که قراره از طریق نرم افزار اول اونا رو تبلیغ بکنیم بعد از این که این دوتا کار رو انجام دادیم دیگه هیچ دغدغه ای نداریم چون هربار که نرم افزار جدیدی رو ارایه بدیم میتونیم اونو به سیستم پرداخت درون برنامه ای(مثلا همراه پی) مجهز بکنیم وتوی سایت خودمون قرار بدیم و از طریق همون نرم افزار که گفتم وقرار شد کاربازاریابی رو برامون انجام بده اون رو با سیستم نوتیفیکیشن تبلیغ بکنیم به این صورت که وقتی کاربر روی اون نوتیفیکیشن کلیک کرد برنامه به صورت خودکار از روی سرور خودمون دانلود بشه و توی سیستم کاربر نصب بشه و بعدشم که دیگه خودتون میدونید چی میشه 
خوب به نظرتون این راهکار چطوره ؟
راهکار های دیگه هم به زودی ....  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## godofphp

دوستان نظری ندارند باز هم ؟ اطلاعات مفیدی بود

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

صداتونو به گوش بازار رسوندم اینم جوابش :

توسعه‌دهندهٔ گرامی،


ممنون از تماس شما.


لطفاً اگر پرسشی دارید با ما مطرح کنید، همواره تلاش نمودیم تا در نهایت شفافیت با توسعه‌دهندگان همکاری داشته باشیم، لذا خرسند خواهیم شد اگر مسائل و مشکلات خود را با ما در میان گذارید، تلاش می‌کنیم تا پاسخ‌های کاملی را برای توسعه‌دهندگان ارسال نماییم.
همچنین نسخه‌ای از ایمیل‌های توسعه‌دهندگان در دسترس مدیران بازار نیز قرار می‌گیرد.


با احترام،
مهرناز احمدی

تا ببینیم چی میکنن !

----------


## EHSAN99100

به نظر من حداقل کاری که بازار باید بکنه اینه که یک یوزر در این انجمن داشته باشه تا جوابگوی مشکلات دولاپرها باشه و همچنین در مورد موارد بحث برانگیز رفع ابهام کنه.
می تونیم یک نامه سرگشاده بهشون بزنیم و ازشون اینو بخوایم ...

----------


## majid_7

> ببینید دوستان من طبق محاسباتی که دیشب نشستم انجام دادم چنتا راهکار به ذهنم رسید که اونا رو اینجا ارایه میدم امیدوارم استقبال بشه راهکار اول که ما میتونیم از اون استفاده کنیم اینه که تمام برنامه نویس های این انجمن که مشتاقن به صورت خود کفا کار کنن و به به قول خودمونی اقا بالا سر نداشته باشن و کسی هم از کاراشون ایرادای الکی نگیره و سطح کارشون رو زیر سوال نبره ومهم تر از همه ازشون باج نگیره
> 
>  اینه که اول از همه بشینیم به یه ایده فک بکنیم یه ایده ای که نیاز همه ی مردم جامعه باشه و یه ایده ای که اطمینان داشته باشیم به مقدار بسیار زیادی مخاطب پیدا میکنه و بشینیم و اون ایده رو به مرحله ی اجرا برسونیم و برنامه ی اون رو بسازیم و براش شدیدا تبلیغ کنیم تا تعداد نصب بالایی داشته باشه (*مثلا اونو به صورت رایگان رو تمام وب سایت ها قرار بدیم و یا حتی اونو توی تمام مارکت ها به صورت رایگان قرار بدیم تا کاربرا نصب کنن هر چه قدر هم که لازم باشه واسش تبلبغ وهزینه کنیم مثلا توی سیستم عدد بزاریم تا امار نصب بالایی داشته باشه* ) بعد این که این ایده رو بدست اوردیم و تونستیم برنامه ای در این قالب بدیم بیرون *کل اهدافمون رو و کل بازاریابی و کل مشتری یابیمون رو بزاریم رو این برنامه و یه سیستم تبلیغاتی توی این برنامه پیاده کنیم که از طریق این برنامه بتونیم برنامه های آینده مونو توش تبلیغ کنیم* قدم دوم اینه که یه وبسایت داشته باشیم که بتونیم برنامه های مون رو در اون قرار بدیم که در واقع رابطی باشه بین من برنامه نویس با کاربر که از این طریق هم بتونیم برنامه هامون رو در سظح وسیع تری به جامعه بشناسونیم و هم یه جایی داشته باشیم برای قرار دادن برنامه های اینده که قراره از طریق نرم افزار اول اونا رو تبلیغ بکنیم بعد از این که این دوتا کار رو انجام دادیم دیگه هیچ دغدغه ای نداریم چون هربار که نرم افزار جدیدی رو ارایه بدیم میتونیم اونو به سیستم پرداخت درون برنامه ای(مثلا همراه پی) مجهز بکنیم وتوی سایت خودمون قرار بدیم و از طریق همون نرم افزار که گفتم وقرار شد کاربازاریابی رو برامون انجام بده اون رو با سیستم نوتیفیکیشن تبلیغ بکنیم به این صورت که وقتی کاربر روی اون نوتیفیکیشن کلیک کرد برنامه به صورت خودکار از روی سرور خودمون دانلود بشه و توی سیستم کاربر نصب بشه و بعدشم که دیگه خودتون میدونید چی میشه 
> خوب به نظرتون این راهکار چطوره ؟
> راهکار های دیگه هم به زودی ....


اگه منظورتون رو  درست فهمیده باشم این بود که یک برنامه ای شبیه به بازار ارائه بدیم تا از طریق اون پرداخت ها و تبلیغات برنامه های دیگه مون که به مشتری میدیم قابل ارتقاء و ... باشه!!!
درسته؟
فک کنم زیادی توضیح دادید دیگه!!!  :قهقهه: 
ایده ی بسیار جالبیه

----------


## godofphp

_ببینید دوستان گرامی !_
_همیشه همینطور بوده که تا اعتراضی انجام نگیره کاری هم صورت نمیگیره_ 
_شما فرض کنید توی یه منطقه ای حاکم هست و حکم میکنید شما حکمی رو صادر میکنی که به نفع مردم اون منطقه نیست ولی شما خودتون این رو نمیدونید_ 
_تا زمانی که مردم اون منطقه اعتراض نکنند حقشونه که این بلا سرشون بیاد_ 
_ما باید اعتراض کنیم و دست نکشیم با این ایمیل ها کاری از پیش نمیره از این ایمیل ها زیاد دیدیم_ 
_بازار هروقت اومد توی همین انجمن جواب تک تک توسعه دهندگان اندروید رو داد ما هم میریم باهاشون همکاری میکنیم_ 
_وگرنه بازار روز به روز بدتر و بدتر و بدتر خواهد شد__ اینو بهتون قول میدم که روزی دیگه بازاری وجود نخواهد داشت (اگر این روند ادامه داشته باشه)_

----------


## majid_7

> ببینید دوستان گرامی !
> همیشه همینطور بوده که تا اعتراضی انجام نگیره کاری هم صورت نمیگیره 
> شما فرض کنید توی یه منطقه ای حاکم هست و حکم میکنید شما حکمی رو صادر میکنی که به نفع مردم اون منطقه نیست ولی شما خودتون این رو نمیدونید 
> تا زمانی که مردم اون منطقه اعتراض نکنند حقشونه که این بلا سرشون بیاد 
> ما باید اعتراض کنیم و دست نکشیم با این ایمیل ها کاری از پیش نمیره از این ایمیل ها زیاد دیدیم 
> بازار هروقت اومد توی همین انجمن جواب تک تک توسعه دهندگان اندروید رو داد ما هم میریم باهاشون همکاری میکنیم 
> وگرنه بازار روز به روز بدتر و بدتر و بدتر خواهد شد* اینو بهتون قول میدم که روزی دیگه بازاری وجود نخواهد داشت (اگر این روند ادامه داشته باشه)*



صحبت شما درست !
از اول هم موضوع این تاپیک همین بود! منتهی راهکار پیشنهاد بدید ، مثل برخی از دوستان!
چکار کنیم که خود بازار بیاد سمت مون نه اینکه ما محتاج فروش نرم افزارمون توسط بازار باشیم!

----------


## tux-world

> چکار کنیم که خود بازار بیاد سمت مون نه اینکه ما محتاج فروش نرم افزارمون توسط بازار باشیم!


دلتون رو به این چیزها خوش نکنید. بازار درآمد میلیونی داره به حرف شما اهمیت میداد اینطوری نمیشه. قضیه اون ضرب المثله هستش. بزک نمیر بهار میاد خربزه با خیار میاد. درست گفتم ؟  :گیج:

----------


## elham1611

همینه که هست.
همیشه زور بالاتر از منطق بوده.
دقیقا مثل خودرو سازها ک ژراید رو تو عراق میدن 2 تومن تو ایران 20 تومن و ما هم مجبوریم بخریم

----------


## elham1611

صرفا جهت اطلاع
در سال گذشته 12 میلیارد تومان به حساب برنامه نویسها واریز کرده.

----------


## majid_7

> دلتون رو به این چیزها خوش نکنید. بازار درآمد میلیونی داره به حرف شما اهمیت میداد اینطوری نمیشه. قضیه اون ضرب المثله هستش. بزک نمیر بهار میاد خربزه با خیار میاد. درست گفتم ؟


عذر میخوام ولی به نظرم شما آینده نگر نیستید!
برای این حرفم یه سوال ازتون می پرسم!
اگه بازار اپلیکیشن هاش بروز نباشن و همچنین بدرد نخور(البته بعد از چند ماه ) چه اتفاقی می افته؟

----------


## majid_7

> صرفا جهت اطلاع
> در سال گذشته 12 میلیارد تومان به حساب برنامه نویسها واریز کرده.


می تونم بپرسم چقدر خودش به جیب زده؟
واقعا واسم جای سواله!

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## storm_saeed

واقعا چرا همچین بحث های بیهوده ای رو ادامه میدید
هنوز ۹۹ درصد اپ های داخلی رو نمیشه با نمونه های خارجیش مقایسه کرد انقد که کیفیتشون بده و ایرانی ها هم دنبال اپ های مزخرفو بنجل هستن بعد دنبال مارکت بهتر هستید؟ 
خود بازار هم سال های اخر فعالیتشه و تا میتونه میخواد بار خودشو ببنده 

اگه میخواین واقعا تو یه مارکتی رقابت کنید باید بازار ایرانو بیخیال شید و برید دنبال مارکت های خراجی مثل گوگل پلی

----------


## abbasi.naft

> واقعا چرا همچین بحث های بیهوده ای رو ادامه میدید
> هنوز ۹۹ درصد اپ های داخلی رو نمیشه با نمونه های خارجیش مقایسه کرد انقد که کیفیتشون بده و ایرانی ها هم دنبال اپ های مزخرفو بنجل هستن بعد دنبال مارکت بهتر هستید؟ 
> خود بازار هم سال های اخر فعالیتشه و تا میتونه میخواد بار خودشو ببنده 
> 
> اگه میخواین واقعا تو یه مارکتی رقابت کنید باید بازار ایرانو بیخیال شید و برید دنبال مارکت های خراجی مثل گوگل پلی


احسنت استاد
دو صد گفته چون نیم کردار نیست...

----------


## tux-world

> عذر میخوام ولی به نظرم شما آینده نگر نیستید!
> برای این حرفم یه سوال ازتون می پرسم!
> اگه بازار اپلیکیشن هاش بروز نباشن و همچنین بدرد نخور(البته بعد از چند ماه ) چه اتفاقی می افته؟


هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته. خیالتون راحت.

----------


## Rezaguitar

وقتی هیچ جایگزین مناسبی برای بازار سراغ ندارید چرا حرف از ترک بازار میزنید؟! شما بیا یه مارکت خوب قابل رقابت با بازار معرفی کن که سهم برنامه نویسها توش بیشتر باشه ,بهشون احترام بذاره, صادق باشه و اونقدر هم ساختارش مناسب باشه که بعدا طمع نکنه و بزنه زیر همه چی اونوقت ما نامردیم خودمون براش تبلیغ نکنیم.
به نظر من تا زمانی که *جایگزین مناسب* برای چیزی پیدا نکردید فکر دور انداختنش نباشید چه تو مساله مالی چه سیاسی و ...
اولین قدم اینه که مدتها وقت بگذارید و یه پلن بی عیب و نقص بچینید و بعد شرکت ثبت کنید و شروع به استخدام گروه فنی و بازاریابی و ... بکنید.از من میشنوید توی اینجور بحثها و تاپیکها نه گروه فنی خوب پیدا میشه نه پشتیبان خوب نه شریک خوب.چه بسا چند نفر هم یه چیزی بگن که هر چقدر هم پلن خوب و انگیزه بالایی داشته باشید نابود بشه.

----------


## dalmif

این تایپیک هم به جایی نمیرسه. :افسرده:

----------


## c0mmander

دوستان اگه صداتون به بازار رسید بگید که امکان نمایش پاسخ توسعه دهنده هم در نظرات بگذاره تا هم مشکل بسته شدن حساب پیش نیاد و هم عادلانه باشه. مثل گوگل پلی  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## majid_7

> هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته. خیالتون راحت.


اما به نظر من می افته!
قاعدتا کاربر ها میرن سراغ یه مارکت بهتر 
اینطور نیست؟
وقتی ببینن که بازار هیچ اپلیکیشن بدرد بخوری نداره، به نظر شما واکنشش شون هیچی نیست؟؟؟؟؟
فقط کافیه یه ذره مارکتهای دیگه تبلیغات کنن، باور کنید همه جذب اونا میشن و بازار فراموش میشه!

----------


## majid_7

> واقعا چرا همچین بحث های بیهوده ای رو ادامه میدید
> هنوز ۹۹ درصد اپ های داخلی رو نمیشه با نمونه های خارجیش مقایسه کرد انقد که کیفیتشون بده و ایرانی ها هم دنبال اپ های مزخرفو بنجل هستن بعد دنبال مارکت بهتر هستید؟ 
> خود بازار هم سال های اخر فعالیتشه و تا میتونه میخواد بار خودشو ببنده 
> 
> اگه میخواین واقعا تو یه مارکتی رقابت کنید باید بازار ایرانو بیخیال شید و برید دنبال مارکت های خراجی مثل گوگل پلی


حرف حساب جواب نداره

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## storm_saeed

> آفرین ! 
> شما خودت ایرانی هستی دیگه پس اعتراف میکنی اپ های خودت مزخرفه 
> بحث های ما هم بیهوده هست میتونی شرکت نکنی
>  حرف نزنی کسی نمیگه شما لال هستید یا خدایی نکرده مشکلی دارید 
> مگه همه میتونند برن گوگل پلی ؟؟؟ مگه ایران تحریم نیست مگه بانک های ایرانی تحریم نیست 
> به نظر من اصلا درست نیست بیایی هم نوع های خودت رو خراب کنی شاید خودت و اطرافیات اینطوری هستند که میگی


اولا بهتره نحوه ی درست حرف زدن و توهین نکردن رو یاد بگیرید چونکه بیانگر شخصیت شماست

دوما ایرانی بودن من ربطی به کیفیت بد اپ های داخلی نداره که نتیجه میگیرید اپ های من هم مزخرفه

سوما کلی راه برای قراردادن اپ تویه مارکت های خارجی هست

چهارم شما بهتر بود قبل از ایجاد این پست اطلاعات پایه ای خودتون رو بالاتر میبردید ویکم منطقی تر فکر میکردید 
برای مثال این جملتون "بدون اطلاع و هماهنگی قبلی اپ های خرید شده رو پس بگیره و پول اونها رو پس بده (بدون رضایت توسعه دهنده)" این کار رو اکثر مارکت ها میکنند منجمله خود گوگل پلی که یوزر ها ۲ ساعت وقت دارن تا اپشون رو پس بدن.

----------


## HAMID484

سلام دوستان
بنظرم یکی از دلایل اینکه بازار تونسته برای من نسبت به بقیه مارکت ها جذاب باشه , جدای از تعداد مخاطبان و طراحی زیبا و سرعت بالای نرم افزارش , نحوه پشتیبانی بازار هست. درسته که شاید بعضی جاها گیر الکی بده اما چیزی که من تجربه کردم این بوده که حداقل جواب آدمو میده!
من نرم افزارم رو به ایران اپس , پارس پال و کندو هم فرستادم.
وقتی از این مارکت ها سوالی میکردم خدا میدونست دیگه کی جوابمو میدن. اما وقتی از بازار سوالی میپرسم ظرف یکی دو روز بهم جواب میده.
تا جایی هم که خوندم تقریبا بقیه مارکتها هم مثل بازار , درصد برمیدارن و ازین بابت مزیت خاصی ندارن و فقط در مورد تصفیه حساب بهتر از بازار عمل میکنند
میخواستم با مایکت کار کنم اما پرداخت درون برنامه ایش برام مشکل داشت و اصلا درست جواب نمیدادن.پارس پال که اصلا افتضاحه . 
وقتی بازار مخاطب های بیشتری داره . برنامه ش کاربرپسند تره و برام بیشتر مشتری جذب میکنه راضی ام که بیشتر هم درصد بگیره

بیرون از دنیای مجازی وقتی شما بخوای نرم افزاری بیرون بدی باید اول بری تایید فنی و بعد شناسه نرم افزار بگیری که خودش چند ماه طول میکشه بعد باید کار تهیه پکیج و بسته بندی و طراحی جلد رو انجام بدی و یک پخش نرم افزار پیدا کنی که برنامه ت رو پخش کنه (چون خودت اجازه این کار رو نداری) بعد از تمام این داستان ها خیلی شانس داشته باشی 50 درصد از قیمت پشت جلد رو بهت میدن.ینی برنامه رو بنویس بعدش چند ماه وقت بزار مجوز هم بگیر, سی دی کپی کن. تو جعبه بزار بده به دلال آخرش 50 درصد تازه با چک های چندماهه و هزار دوز و کلک , گیرت میاد

بخاطر این دلایل من نتونستم نرم افزار تحت ویندوزم رو تو بازار پخش کنم و از طریق سایتم اقدام به فروش کردم که اصلا راضی کننده نیست اما خوب دردسرش کمتره و با کسی طرف حساب نیستم

حالا همون نرم افزار رو تحت اندروید نوشتم و فرستادم بازار , ایران اپس , کندو و پارس پال
واقعا تو بازار تونستم خیلی بیشتر برنامم رو بفروشم و حتی تبلیغ نسخه ویندوزی رو هم بکنم
اما مارکت های دیگه اصلا برام مفید نبود و دیگه قید بقیه مارکت ها رو زدم.

وقتی بهتر از بازار نداریم چرا من برنامه ام رو تو بازار نباید بفرستم!
اگه برنامه م رو بازار نفرستم و به بقیه مارکت ها بدم. مثل بازار درآمد کسب نمیکنم. و فقط بخاطر تنبیه کردن بازار , فروشم اومده پایین که مطمئنا این وسط من ضرر کردم نه بازار
شرایطی رو هم که بازار ایجاد کرده برای برنامه نویس ها به این دلیل هست که بی رقیبه.
منم بودم شاید مثل اونها عمل میکردم. وقتی بی رقیب باشی چرا بیشتر سود نکنی!؟
وقتی مارکت های دیگه هم مثل بازار درصد بر میدارن چرا من نرم سمت بازار؟

*شرایط و نحوه تسویه حساب ایران اپس:*                                      ایران اپس مبلغ 30% از فروش برنامه های غیر رایگان را  برای خود محفوظ می داند  و 70% مابقی با کسر 6 درصد مالیات ارزش افزوده و 3  درصد مالیات مستقیم به توسعه دهنده تعلق خواهد داد.                     
                    فاصله تسویه حساب ها در هر بازه زمانی امکان پذیر است (  این بازه زمانی می بایست حداقل یک ماه از تسویه حساب قبلی صورت پذیرد تا  به آن ترتیب اثر داده شود )                     
                    توسعه دهنده هیچ گونه محدودیتی در میزان مبلغ تسویه  حساب نخواهد داشت به این شرط که حداقل موجودی حساب ایران اپس او مبلغ  100,000 تومان باشد.                 


*شرایط پلازا*
ماده 1 - 30 درصد مبلغ حاصل از فروش هر برنامه به عنوان کارمزد مارکت کسر میگردد.
ماده 2 - توسعه دهنده می تواند به فاصله حداقل یک ماه از تاریخ درخواست  تصویه حساب قبلی نسبت به ارسال درخواست تصویه حساب مجدد اقدام نماید.
*ماده 3 - هیچگونه محدودیتی در میزان مبلغ تسویه حساب وجود ندارد.*
ماده 4 - پرداخت تنها از طریق سامانه های بانکی عضو شتاب انجام می پذیرد.


*شرایط مایکت*
برای برنامه های  پولی و تمامی محصولاتی که در آنها پرداخت درون برنامه وجود دارد، 8 درصد از  نرخ مورد نظر بابت مالیات بر ارزش افزوده کسر خواهد شد، از مبلغ باقی  مانده 30 درصد متعلق به مایکت و 70 درصد باقی مانده متعلق به توسعه دهنده  خواهد بود که 3 درصد مالیات تکلیفی از سهم توسعه دهنده کسر خواهد شد.


*همشون سی درصد برمیدارن حالا بازار بیاد 40 درصد برداره. من یک نفر راضی ام. چون بازار بیشتر برام میفروشه!*




حداقل اگه مارکت های دیگه درصدشون رو پایین تر میاوردن , من برنامم رو ارزون تر میدادم به اون مارکت ها و کاربرا هم وقتی بفهمن فلان مارکت از بقیه ارزون تر میده قطعا میرن سمت اون.

----------


## majid_7

> آفرین ! 
> شما خودت ایرانی هستی دیگه پس اعتراف میکنی اپ های خودت مزخرفه 
> بحث های ما هم بیهوده هست میتونی شرکت نکنی
>  حرف نزنی کسی نمیگه شما لال هستید یا خدایی نکرده مشکلی دارید 
> مگه همه میتونند برن گوگل پلی ؟؟؟ مگه ایران تحریم نیست مگه بانک های ایرانی تحریم نیست 
> به نظر من اصلا درست نیست بیایی هم نوع های خودت رو خراب کنی شاید خودت و اطرافیات اینطوری هستند که میگی


به نظر بنده ما باید سطح برنامه نویسی مون رو به حدی برسونیم که قادر به رقابت با نرم افزارهای ساخته شده ی خارجی باشه
در غیر اینصورت وقتمون رو هدر دادیم
جناب Storm_Saeed دیدگاه بسیار جالبی دارند چون همیشه رو به بالا نگاه میکنند
و تا جایی که بتونند به بقیه هم در این راستا کمک میکنند، 
این دور از انصافه که بخوایم به شخصیت کسی توهین کنیم، لطفا با دلایل علمی و منطقی جواب بدید.ممنون.

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## storm_saeed

> اولا من به شما توهین نکردم اگه گفته های من توهین هست پس شما هم به یک ملت توهین کردی 
> شما جمع می بندی و میگی همه ی اپ های ایرانی مزخرفه با این دیدگاه خودت هم ایرانی هستی درست نیست همه رو جمع ببندی 
> بهتر بود بجای اینکه اینطوری نظر بدی همون کلی راه های قرار دادن اپ توی مارکت های خارجی رو بنویسی 
> در جواب چهارم شما هم باید بگم که بازار بعد از 5 روز اپ رو پس گرفته از یک نفر.... کدوم اکثر مارکت ها چنین کاری میکنند آدرسشو بده ما هم ببینیم 
> 
> در نهایت باید بازم بهتون بگم هر چقد هم قوی باشید هر چقد هم حرفه ای باشید حق این رو ندارید بگید اپ های ایرانی مزخرفه... اگه شما این رو بگید منم حق دارم به شما چیزایی بگم


جالبه "درست نیست بیایی هم نوع های خودت رو خراب کنی شاید خودت و اطرافیات اینطوری هستند که میگی"یعنی اطرافیان من خراب هستن ! این توهین به حساب نمیاد ؟! 




> شما جمع می بندی و میگی همه ی اپ های ایرانی مزخرفه با این دیدگاه خودت هم ایرانی هستی درست نیست همه رو جمع ببندی


چرا میخواین از واقعیت فرار کنید ؟ یه اپ مثال بزنید از نمونه خارجیش بهتره !  کلا اپ های خوب ایرانی به تعداد انگشتای دو دست نمیرسه




> در نهایت باید بازم بهتون بگم هر چقد هم قوی باشید هر چقد هم حرفه ای باشید  حق این رو ندارید بگید اپ های ایرانی مزخرفه... اگه شما این رو بگید منم  حق دارم به شما چیزایی بگم


بازم جالبه که توهین به یه فرد چه ربطی به نظر اون فرد راجع به یه چیز داره !




> در جواب چهارم شما هم باید بگم که بازار بعد از 5 روز اپ رو پس گرفته از یک  نفر.... کدوم اکثر مارکت ها چنین کاری میکنند آدرسشو بده ما هم ببینیم


این که کاربر ها بتونن اپ رو پس بدن خیلی چیز خوبیه هم حق کاربره هم باعث کمک برنامه نویس ها میشه که بتونن مشکلشون رو پیدا کنن که چرا این اتفاق رخ داده . اکثر مارکت های خارجی هم این کار رو میکنن

----------


## dalmif

به نظر من حق با storm_saeed هست ایشون دارن منطقی صحبت می کنن.
شما الان یه اپ نام ببر که از نمونه های خارجیش بهتر باشه و الان همه اون رو بجای خارجی توی گوشیشون دارن.
ما هم توهین نمی کنیم داریم میگیم که باید کیفیت ها بهتر بشه کسی نمیتونه بگه که ما بهترین سازنده های اپ دنیا هستیم تا ما هم بشینیم و همینظوری برنامه بنویسیم.
مثلا من الان بگم که ایران نمیتونه خودرو های مثل بوگاتی درست کنه آیا توهینه؟

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام




> در ضمن اینم بگم من اصلا با شما حرفی نزدم که ما ما میکنی 
> دفه ی آخر باشه جز هدف اصلی تاپیک بحثی بشه 
> لطفا بحث های دیگه رو توی تاپیک های دیگه بنویسید *اینجا فقط برای پیدا کردن جایگزین مناسب برای کافه بازار هست 
> امیدوارم درک و فهم و شعور یک برنامه نویس انقدر کافی باشه که این حرف من رو بفهمه*


لطفا از ادبیات مناسب در این انجمن استفاده کنید. این طرز صحبت کردن به هیچ عنوان قابل قبول نیست.

امیدوارم تکرار نشه.

----------


## HAMID484

ببخشید *godofphp* منظورم منظورم پارس هاب بود :چشمک: . پارس پال ازین شرکت هایی هست که درگاه پرداخت میده به سایتها
در مورد این بحثی هم که در مورد کیفیت برنامه ها شده بنظر من هم که هر روز برنامه های بازار رو بررسی میکنم باید خدمتتون بگم وقتی که من کلی رو برنامم وقت میزارم اما میبینم ی برنامه الکی که فقط نشسته مطالب سایت بیتوته و غیره رو کپی کرده تو برنامه اش و داره کلی هم فروش میکنه پس منم ترجیح میدم همین کار رو بکنم و بجای وقت گذاشتن رو اینترفیس و کارایی نرم افزار سعی کنم هر چه بیشتر مطالب رو کپی کنم و نرم افزار رو از لحاظ محتوایی قوی کنم نه چیزه دیگه!
اونایی که میان بازی ایرانی مینویسن که واقعا دمشون گرم
البته ی مشکلی که من ب وضوح دارم توی بازار میبینم اینه که ی برنامه ی کاربردی خوب که اولش میاد , بازدیدش خوبه و خوب فروش میکنه اما بعد چند هفته افت میکنه و دیگه از صفحه اول بازار خارج میشه. بعد یکی دیگه میاد تقریبا همون برنامه رو دوباره میده بازار و شروع میکنه به فروشش مثل همین برنامه های قفل کردن نرم افزار های داخل گوشی. چند نمونه ایرانی تو بازار هست که واقعا برتری خاصی نسبت به همدیگه ندارن!
نحوه نمایش و عرضه محصولات تو بازار هنوز خیلی خوب نشده.
مثلا شما اگه میخوای ی برنامه پرفروش بسازی دیگه لازم نیست بشینی فکر کنی و ایده داشته باشی. فقط برو یکی از برنامه های پر فروش رو کدنویسی کن و بفرست بازار. قطعا میتونی فروش خوبی داشته باشی.

----------


## dalmif

> لطفا بحث های دیگه رو توی تاپیک های دیگه بنویسید 
> *اینجا فقط برای پیدا کردن جایگزین مناسب برای کافه بازار هست 
> امیدوارم درک و فهم و شعور یک برنامه نویس انقدر کافی باشه که این حرف من رو بفهمه*


فکر نکنم که کسی دیگه ای جرئت داشته باشه حرفی بزنه یا نظری بده. آخه بیشتر که یه نظری یا بحثی شد با توهین شما همراه بود.
بهتره اینطوری بگم: شما اگه بازار رو دوست نداری و نمی خوای توش کار کنی می تونی بری توی یه مارکت دیگه اینجا خیلی ها هستن که از بازار راضی هستن و زوری بالای سرشون نیست که مارکتشون رو عوض کنن. الان جواب شما اینه که افراد زیادی مثل شما ارزش کارشون رو نمی دونن. ولی همینه که هس ما هم اراده از خودمون نداریم

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## dalmif

> اینها هم به شما مربوط نمیشه که من چیکار مکینم 
> برو همون بازار برای تو خوبه


اگه به من مربوط نمیشه پس از این به بعد تاپیک نزنید یا اگه می زنید حتما برای همه باشه نه که مسائل شخصی رو بیارید بزارید اینجا تا ما نظر بدیم.
بله بازار واسه ما خوبه اگه شما احساس میکنی دارن پولت رو میخورن آزادی بری توی یه مارکت دیگه. و به ما هم ربطی نداره که چه مارکتی میری.
والسلام

----------


## iman0111

دوستان به نظر من   ارزش نداره سر این موضوعات ول الکی بحث میکنید ما میتونیم به جای این بحث  های بیخود قدرت کمک رسانیمون رو توی تاپیک ها بالا ببریم و با هم رفتار  مناسب تر و دوستانه تری داشته باشیم وتا میتونیم به همدیگه کمک کنیم مشکل  برنامه نویس ها اینه که نسبت به هم حس حسادت دارن و دوست ندارن پیشرفتی توی  کار بغل دستیشون ببینن و تا می ببین بغل دستیشون داره پیشرفت میکنه هی  میخواد صد راهش بشن در واقع این مشکل فقط مختص برنامه نویس ها هم نیست  متاسفانه بیشتر جاها تو ایران اینجوریه چرا واقعا چرا باید اینجوری باشه  ماهایی که میتونیم با کمک به هم دیگه هم به پیشرفت خودمون کمک کنیم هم به  جامعه برنامه نویسی و هم خیلی چیزای دیگه اما متاسفانه همیشه کارها به گونه  ی دیگه ای پیش میره و همیشه هم یکسری موضوعات خیلی ریز که به راحتی قابل حل هستن موجب تضعیف و ساکن بودن یه قشر و یه ملتی میشن وشاید هم به همین دلیل باشه که ما هیچ وقت پیشرفتی تو کارا نمیبینیم به هر حال این نظر شخصی من بود شما هم میتونید برای خودتون نظرات متفاوتی داشته باشین و من هم به اونا احترام میذارم اما به قول یکی از بچه های بالا خوبه که تو هرجایی از دنیا هستیم اونو مرکز دنیا بدونیم و برای شکوفاییش تا حد ممکن تلاش کنیم ...ممنون از همگی

----------


## majid_7

> دوستان به نظر من   ارزش نداره سر این موضوعات ول الکی بحث میکنید ما میتونیم به جای این بحث  های بیخود قدرت کمک رسانیمون رو توی تاپیک ها بالا ببریم و با هم رفتار  مناسب تر و دوستانه تری داشته باشیم وتا میتونیم به همدیگه کمک کنیم مشکل  برنامه نویس ها اینه که نسبت به هم حس حسادت دارن و دوست ندارن پیشرفتی توی  کار بغل دستیشون ببینن و تا می ببین بغل دستیشون داره پیشرفت میکنه هی  میخواد صد راهش بشن در واقع این مشکل فقط مختص برنامه نویس ها هم نیست  متاسفانه بیشتر جاها تو ایران اینجوریه چرا واقعا چرا باید اینجوری باشه  ماهایی که میتونیم با کمک به هم دیگه هم به پیشرفت خودمون کمک کنیم هم به  جامعه برنامه نویسی و هم خیلی چیزای دیگه اما متاسفانه همیشه کارها به گونه  ی دیگه ای پیش میره و همیشه هم یکسری موضوعات خیلی ریز که به راحتی قابل حل هستن موجب تضعیف و ساکن بودن یه قشر و یه ملتی میشن وشاید هم به همین دلیل باشه که ما هیچ وقت پیشرفتی تو کارا نمیبینیم به هر حال این نظر شخصی من بود شما هم میتونید برای خودتون نظرات متفاوتی داشته باشین و من هم به اونا احترام میذارم اما به قول یکی از بچه های بالا خوبه که تو هرجایی از دنیا هستیم اونو مرکز دنیا بدونیم و برای شکوفاییش تا حد ممکن تلاش کنیم ...ممنون از همگی


بنده از اول هم داشتم همینو میگفتم که بجای توی سرو کله هم زدن بیاید راهکار پیشنهاد بدید که چه کنیم
اما متاسفانه این تاپیک اونطور پیش نرفت ....

----------


## golbafan

برای انجام کارهای بزرگ و جلوگیری از به حاشیه رفتن نیاز به یک *رهبر* کاملا احساس میشه

بجای اینهمه بحث های حاشیه ای شروع کنید باهم تماس برقرار کنید و دیدار داشته باشید و *مایه* بزارید تا کاری انجام بشه

یک عمل ناقص بهتر از هزار سخن کامله...

----------


## mahtab_67

دوستان برای نتیجه گرفتن همیشه باید سعی کنیم خوش فکر باشیم و خوش فکر عمل کنیم،من کاملا با نظر دوستمون gilas1368 موافقم"بگردید و راههای جدید رو کشف کنین
راههای زیادی وجود داره، خیلی زیاد، بگردید".نه فقط در این زمینه در هر زمینه ای برای موفقیت باید بفکر پیدا کردن راههای جدید بود... .
در ضمن بازار سیاست کاریش رو از اول خوب بنا کرده...من به شخصه به عنوان یک ایرانی به بنیانگذارانش افتخار میکنم و تلاش میکنم اگر نقصی در کارشون میبینم کمک کنم که نقصشون برطرف بشه ...نه اینکه بفکر تخریبشون باشم...ای کاش همه تلاش کنیم باهم حرکت کنیم،نه علیه هم... .
و به عنوان نکته آخر چه خوب میشد که دوستان تحمل شنیدن حرف هایی که باب میلشون نیست رو داشته باشن و تو بحثشون به هم توهین نکنن... .

----------


## godofphp

_..........................._

----------


## Vahid2016

> سلام دوستان گرامی 
> 
> دوستان من خیلی تحقیق کردم و خیلی هم فکر کردم 
> پیاده کردن یک مارکت اندرویدی که بتونه از مارکت های موجود بالاتر و بهتر باشه یه سرمایه ی توپ میخاد 
> فکر نکنم سرمایه آنچنانی جمع بشه و یا فکر نکنم وامی قرضی یا یه همچین چیزی بشه جور کرد
> من که به شخصه دارم میرم سرمایه جمع کنم جدی میگم و به زودی دست پر برمیگردم ببینم چیکار میتونم بکنم


باشه برو جم کن فقط عضو فرقه ها و باند های خلاف نشــــــــــــی!   :قهقهه:  شنیدم داعش با فریبکاری و کلک عضو جم میکنه  :قهقهه: 
دلمون واست تنگ میشه  :ناراحت:   :ناراحت:  


 :قهقهه: 

ولی واقعا درست میگی من دیدم سایتای ساده تر از اون چقد هزینه میخواد که نخوابه سر پا وایسه ..

----------


## majid_7

> سلام دوستان گرامی 
> 
> دوستان من خیلی تحقیق کردم و خیلی هم فکر کردم 
> پیاده کردن یک مارکت اندرویدی که بتونه از مارکت های موجود بالاتر و بهتر باشه یه سرمایه ی توپ میخاد 
> فکر نکنم سرمایه آنچنانی جمع بشه و یا فکر نکنم وامی قرضی یا یه همچین چیزی بشه جور کرد
> من که به شخصه دارم میرم سرمایه جمع کنم جدی میگم و به زودی دست پر برمیگردم ببینم چیکار میتونم بکنم


سلام دوست عزیز
یه سرچ توی همین سایت بزن ، قبلا راجع به هزینه های تهیه یه مارکت دیگه بحث شده
مطرح کننده ی سوال به اشتباه خودش پی برده :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Danial_abdi

سلام به همه
راستش تمام این مطالب رو خوندم. یک سری چیزها هنوز برای من  مبهم بود! بعضی ها از بازار متنفرند به دلایلی ، معدودی طرفدارند به  دلایلی. من وسط قرار میگیرم چون بالاخره بازار محلی است برای فروش برنامه  به تعداد بالا و امکانات خاص اپ استور ، که بنظرم باید هم همچین سرویسی  برای برنامه نویس ها وجود داشته باشه. حالا به هر اسمی که باشه. تنها گزینه  مطرح و فراگیر کافه بازار است. اما نارضایتی ها باید ریز بشه به همراه  جزئیات. مثلا من در مورد آمار ها و اعداد ارقام فروش کلی سوال دارم! از آن  طرف کافه بازار یک محل برای فروش است شما این حساب رو بکن اگه کافه بازار  نباشه چطوری برنامه ها را به "سهولت" کافه بازار بفروشیم؟ 
اگر سرمایه  کافی برای شروع یک مارکت جدید به شمایی که معترض هستی بدم فکر میکنی بهتر  از کافه بازار سرویس بدی؟ نمیگم نه بلکه میگم واقعیت این است که نمیدانیم  چون انجام ندادیم. آیا 30 درصد برای فروش زیاد است؟ (لطفا یک نفر اپ  استورهای خارجی و ایرانی رو مقایسه کنه) آیا ارزش افزوده را میشود پرداخت  نکرد؟
از آن طرف من جاهایی خواندم که پرداخت درون برنامه ای کافه بازار رو با یک برنامه دیگه میشه فریب داد و گواهی پرداخت جعلی به برنامه داد. این یعنی فاجعه. نمیدانم درست است یا خیر چون امتحان نکردم.

مخلص  کلام : اشکالات ، نظرات و عقاید را ریز کنید و طی برنامه ایی هماهنگ به  کافه بازار ارسال کنید و خواستار پاسخ باشید. اعتراض کنید و خواستار پاسخ  باشید.

----------


## golbafan

وقتی میری بقالی، و مثلا ماست میخری اونجا ارزش افزوده از جیب خریدار میره
چرا باید در بازار این مقدار از جیب توسعه دهنده بره؟؟؟

بازار میتونه این 9 درصد رو بیاره روی قیمت محصول و اعلام کنه برای ارزش افزوده است
در غیر این صورت بازار داره این بار رو تحمیل میکنه به توسعه دهنده و خودش هم چون واسطه هست چیزی رو به دارایی پرداخت نمیکنه!!!!

(باز خدارو شکر من برنامه نویس اندروید نیستم وگرنه با یه قرون دوزاری که بازار میده پول بنزین ماشینمم در نمیومد...)

----------


## Vahid2016

ببینید دوستان ، کلا  (همونطور که دکتر روحانی هم فرمودن  :لبخند گشاده!:  ) هر موقع قدرت یه جا جم بشه فساد میاره ، نباید  بی بخار بود ، من تو این سایت بازار عضو نبودم ولی همون پیامایی که دوستان اینجا قرار دادن از ادبیات مسئولین این سایت خوشم نیومد ، باید باما برنامه نویسان مث پادشاه رفتار بشه  :لبخند:  نه اینکه بیان بگن آقا این برنامتون دل مشتری رو زد دیگه نمیخوادش مام پلول از حسابت کسر کردیم ، گاها باید یه ضربه شستی به اینا نشون داد ، نه اینجوری ، بلکه طوری با اتحاد پیش بریم این سایت یبار سرش بخوره به سنگ به غلط کردن بیفته تا بدونه نمی شه از برنامه نویس جماعت اینجوری سوء استفاده کرد و به ریشش خندید..

----------


## Danial_abdi

> وقتی میری بقالی، و مثلا ماست میخری اونجا ارزش افزوده از جیب خریدار میره
> چرا باید در بازار این مقدار از جیب توسعه دهنده بره؟؟؟
> 
> بازار میتونه این 9 درصد رو بیاره روی قیمت محصول و اعلام کنه برای ارزش افزوده است
> در غیر این صورت بازار داره این بار رو تحمیل میکنه به توسعه دهنده و خودش هم چون واسطه هست چیزی رو به دارایی پرداخت نمیکنه!!!!
> 
> (باز خدارو شکر من برنامه نویس اندروید نیستم وگرنه با یه قرون دوزاری که بازار میده پول بنزین ماشینمم در نمیومد...)


دوست عزیز خوب شما مثلا برنامه ات رو 1000 تومن میخوای بفروشی 9 درصد ارزش افزوده هم حساب کن بگو مثلا 1100 تومن ، 30 درصد هم کافه بازار بگو تقریبا میشه 1500 تومن. خوبی کار اینه مقیاس کار کمه ولی در تعداد زیاد. 500 تومن رو یک اپ خیلی در نظر خریدار فرقی نمیکنه.

----------


## godofphp

تشکر از همه دوستان مطالب مفیده

----------


## godofphp

_........................................_

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## mnakhaeipoor

اتحاد تنها راه حل مقابله با این مشکل هست

----------


## mnakhaeipoor

> دوست عزیز خوب شما مثلا برنامه ات رو 1000 تومن میخوای بفروشی 9 درصد ارزش افزوده هم حساب کن بگو مثلا 1100 تومن ، 30 درصد هم کافه بازار بگو تقریبا میشه 1500 تومن. خوبی کار اینه مقیاس کار کمه ولی در تعداد زیاد. 500 تومن رو یک اپ خیلی در نظر خریدار فرقی نمیکنه.


این چه حرفیه ؟
نمیدونم چرا ما ایرانی ها از قاجار به بعد که توسری خور انگلیسی ها شدیم چرا هیچوقت نسبت به گرفتن حق و حقوقمون (حتی یک ریال) ترغیب نشدیم!
ما باید حقمون رو از بازار بگیریم نه این که بیخیالش بشیم و به جاش بکشیم رو نرخ اپلیکیشنمون
به قول دوست عزیزم godofphp بازار 10 درصد از سرش هم زیاده اونی که محق گرفتن 30 درصد هست پلی استور هست که شرایطش فرق میکنه و داره اپلیکیشنت رو تو کل دنیا عرضه میکنه و حقش هم هست 30 درصد
اما این آشغال پاروازاین هم فراتر گذاشته و داره 39 درصد از زحمات من و تو رو میخوره
دوست عزیز یکم به خودت بیا
تنها راه درست شدن اوضاع تودهنی زدن به این جلبک بازار هست
و تنها راه این تو دهنی هم اتحاد هست
نه اینکه یکی ورداره بگه بریم باهاشون مذاکره کنیم یکی ورداره بگه بکشید رو نرخ اپلیکیشنتون

----------


## Danial_abdi

> دوست عزیز بحث این نیست ! شهر هرته دیگه هر کی هر جوری خواست محاسبه کنه بگه 
> نه داداش اینطوری نمیشه 
> به قول دوستمون بازار باید قیمتی که توسعه دهنده میگه رو به کاربر اعلام کنه و هنگام پرداخت خودش 9 درصد بهش اضافه کنه و یه جا توی سایت بگه که از 109 ریال 9 ریال ارزش افزوده میباشد 
> اونطوری بجای اینکه کاربر از توسعه دهنده متنفر بشه و کینه به دل داشته باشه از بازار گله کنه 
> چون کاربر وقتی داره اپ رو میخوره اصلا خبر نداره 9 درصد مال کیه 30 درصد مال کیه 
> فکر میکنه 100 درصد میره تو جیب سازنده و اونجاست که زیر اپ رو پر از فحش میکنه و من خودم به شخصه اپ داشتم توی بازار که زیرش فحش رکیک نوشته بودند و من گزارش دادم به بازار که اینو بردارید بابا برای خودتون زشته 
> ولی متاسفانه بازم رسیدگی نشد


حرف شما هم درسته. اما معیار قیمت گذاری چیست؟ آیا همه یکسان نگاه میکنند؟ شاید برنامه الف من از نظر من 7000 تومان ارزش داشته باشد اما معیار استفاده کننده چیست؟ وقتی معیاری وجود نداره پس خودت معیار درست کن. حداقل برای خودت. خیلی سخت میتوان گفت معیار قیمت گذاری چیست. باید اینقدر تو برنامه های گوشی بچرخی و قیمتها رو ببینی تا معیاری برای برنامه ات و کاری که برنامه ات میکنه قیمتی بگذاری. مثلا یک برنامه که استیکرهای وایبر را پک کرده و بهت میده چقدر ارزش داره؟ 10.000 تومن ارزش داره؟ به نظرم زیر 2000 تومن باید گفت. اما یک دیکشنری در سطح آریانپور اگر بنویسی چقدر ارزش داره؟
من زیاد نظرات را میخوانم بعضی استفاده کننده ها نظرات مناسبی میدهند و خیلی ها هم چرت و پرت میگن. دسته دوم خیلی بیشتر است و متاسفانه برمیگردد به فرهنگ و سواد جامعه موبایل به دست.

----------


## Danial_abdi

> این چه حرفیه ؟
> نمیدونم چرا ما ایرانی ها از قاجار به بعد که توسری خور انگلیسی ها شدیم چرا هیچوقت نسبت به گرفتن حق و حقوقمون (حتی یک ریال) ترغیب نشدیم!
> ما باید حقمون رو از بازار بگیریم نه این که بیخیالش بشیم و به جاش بکشیم رو نرخ اپلیکیشنمون
> به قول دوست عزیزم godofphp بازار 10 درصد از سرش هم زیاده اونی که محق گرفتن 30 درصد هست پلی استور هست که شرایطش فرق میکنه و داره اپلیکیشنت رو تو کل دنیا عرضه میکنه و حقش هم هست 30 درصد
> اما این آشغال پاروازاین هم فراتر گذاشته و داره 39 درصد از زحمات من و تو رو میخوره
> دوست عزیز یکم به خودت بیا
> تنها راه درست شدن اوضاع تودهنی زدن به این جلبک بازار هست
> و تنها راه این تو دهنی هم اتحاد هست
> نه اینکه یکی ورداره بگه بریم باهاشون مذاکره کنیم یکی ورداره بگه بکشید رو نرخ اپلیکیشنتون


من هم موافقم با برخورد ، اما سیستماتیک و حساب شده. بر اساس طرح و نقشه . اصلا میخوای لشگر کشی خیابونی کنیم! برنامه نویس راه حل ارائه میده !

----------


## Danial_abdi

پیشنهادهای من :
1- بررسی فنی و حقوقی اپ استورهای مطرح و معروف داخلی و خارجی
2- بررسی ریال و دلاری اپ های ایرانی و خارجی
3- بررسی مسائل خاص حوزه کشوری مثل ارزش افزوده
4- تعیین چهارچوبی بعنوان پایه برای اپ های ایرانی از لحاظ کیفیت و درجه بندی
5- ترغیب برنامه نویسان اپ برای پیگیری و مشارکت در این طرح
6- نتیجه گیری و اعلام پایه ایی برای مسائل مطرح شده

تا وقتی خودمان چهارچوبی برای خواسته هایمان نداشته باشیم و ندانیم حقوقمان چیست و هماهنگ نباشیم هیچ کاری صورت نمیگیره. 
کلمات کلیدی:* چهارچوب خواسته ها* - *دانستن حق* - *هماهنگ بودن*

*کافه بازار استارتاپی بوده و هست که چهارچوب ها را تعیین کرد. پیشتاز بوده و هست . این خاصیت استارتاپ بودن است.* اعتراضهای پراکنده و با تنوع زیاد جوابی نخواهد داد.
من یک برنامه نویس تفننی هستم که از سر علاقه به اندروید رو آوردم. هیچ برنامه ای هم در هیچ اپ استوری ندارم .

----------


## m.active

سلام دوستان

صادقیان هستم . بنده رو در گروه نرم افزاری mobile4use و محصولاتی همجون کتاب ساز اف بوک و کتابچه میشناسید . ضمن تشکر بابت این حرکت ، خواستم به اطلاع برسونم ما قبلا این موارد رو پیشبینی کرده بودیم و حتی تا 60 % کار برای ساخت مارکت اندروید جدید پیش رفتیم . منتها جون کار سنگین بود و پروژه های متعددی هم در دست داشتیم نمی توانستیم آنچه باید وقت بگذاریم . حال در صورتی که پیشنهاد داشته باشید بنده و گروه در خدمت هستیم که جامعه برنامه نویسان اندروید رو با هم متحد کنیم  و فقط یک مارکت درست کنیم و همه موظف بشن فقط فقط از همان مارکت محصولاتشون رو بفروش برسانند .

منتظر پاسخ های شما دوستان هستم

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## milad_d993

*اول مارکت* چطوره؟؟؟ تو ی جا نوشته بود که 85 به 15 تقسیم میکنه

----------


## godofphp

خوب نیست به نظر من

----------


## golbafan

باید خود برنامه نویسها فکری بکنن برای خودشون
سیستم آموزشی ما که بصورت بابا آب داد مامان نان داد بوده باعث شده همیشه بجای باز کردن جاده برای خودمون همیشه 
فقط دهنمون باز باشه که نتیجشم میشه سرویس شدن دهان!

----------


## m.active

دوستان نظرتونو نگفتید در مورد مارکت برنامه نوبسان ایرانی !!! ؟

ما در حال ساخت بازی های فکری هستیم . کسایی که این توانمندی رو در خودشون می بینن به بنده پیغام خصوصی دهند تا راجع به این موضوع صحبت کنیم .

----------


## c0mmander

این اول مارکت(که انگار مال همراه اوله) هیچ توضیحی برای پیاده سازی پرداخت درون برنامه نداره؟ من هر چی میگردم نیست؟

----------


## godofphp

چرا داره بزار میگم

----------


## godofphp

اپ ........................

----------


## c0mmander

> خدایی نکرده فکر گذاشتن برنامه در این مارکت اول رو نکنید ها


برای چی من که خیلی هوس کردم اگر این مارکت جون بگیره خوب از  30 درصد سود مارکت ها(چون تقریبا همون همون 30 درصد رو دارن بجز مال ایرانس که 50 درصده :| ) نجات پیدا میکنیم دیگه .. یا اصلا مشکل این مارکت چیز دیگه هست؟

----------


## keyhan.taktaz

واقعا دفکر میکنید این برنامه ها تو مارکتی غیر از بازار جایی واسه انتشار دارن؟؟
عجب!
بهتره اول بریم خودمون رو بکشیم بالا.
بعد بیایم بگیم بازار در حد نیاز هامون نیست.همینم زیاده واسه بعضی ها

----------


## dasssnj

یه وقت به مارکت هایی که مال اپراتور ها هست اعتماد نکنید !
 این مارکت ها همونطور طور که اپراتور ها یاد گرفتن تا کاربر و طرفدار پیدا می کنن کلاه برداری هاشون را شروع می کنن . الان نبینید که درصد کم میگیرن و کنار میان باهاتون ، زمانی که جاشون محکم بشه حسابی به خدمت همه می رسن . در کل به اپراتور ها اصلا نمیشه اعتماد کرد .

----------


## hey you

کاملا با شما موافقم
به هیچ وجه نمی شه به این اپراتورها اعتماد کرد.
شک نکنید که دارن دون می پاشن.
خدا به خیر بگذرونه

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> یه وقت به مارکت هایی که مال اپراتور ها هست اعتماد نکنید !
>  این مارکت ها همونطور طور که اپراتور ها یاد گرفتن تا کاربر و طرفدار پیدا می کنن کلاه برداری هاشون را شروع می کنن . الان نبینید که درصد کم میگیرن و کنار میان باهاتون ، زمانی که جاشون محکم بشه حسابی به خدمت همه می رسن . در کل به اپراتور ها اصلا نمیشه اعتماد کرد .



تغریبا میشه  گفت همه اینطورین ... همه اولش  اینطورین ... مشکل اینه چطور باید کاری کرد که اینطوری نشه !
به نظرم یه گواهینامه یا لایسنس باید داشته باشن که بعدا نتونن از این کارا کنن .

----------


## milad_d993

آقای شهرکی و یک سری دیگه از برادران بخش php انجمن یک نهاد راه اندازی کردن برای حمایت از برنامه نویسان: *ایران نهاد*
بهتر نیست که بجای حرف زدن با کمک هم یه مارکت درست بکنیم (من خودم هنوز نتونستم محیط برنامه نویسی اندروید رو قشنگ راه بندازم؛ قبلا vb, c family و php کار کرده بودم یکم)
برنامه از 2 بخش تشکیل شده باشه بخش اندرویدش رو که برنامه نویسان اینجا انجام میدن بخش وب رو هم بچه های بخش php

من توی یه سایت هم آموزش ویدئویی ساخت مارکت مثل کافه بازار رو هم دیدم 0 تا 100




> به نظرم یه گواهینامه یا لایسنس باید داشته باشن که بعدا نتونن از این کارا کنن .


موافقم



*مارکت ایران نهاد...*

----------


## m.active

همانطور که عرض کردم ما تقریبا 70 % راه رو رفتیم . اینکه ببینیم پیشنهاد دوستان و راهکاری که نسبت به درآمد زایی تیم پشتیبان دارن به چه شکل است می تواند در روند تکمیل پروژه کمک کند . قطعا به مارکت های مخابرات و ... نمیشه اعتماد کرد . باید جایی باشه که همه برنامه نویسان خودشونو متعهد انتشار نرم افزار در آنجا را بدونن در غیر این صورت پروژه به شکست می انجامد.

----------


## godofphp

ایران نهاد ؟ وجود نداره دیگه

----------


## godofphp

......................

----------


## milad_d993

> چرا میایی تبلیغات الکی میکنی ؟ 
> من خودم برنامه نویس php ّبودم قبلا کل فعالیتم هم توی تاپیک پی اچ پی بود 
> همون آقای شهرکی زحمت کشیدند یوزر قبلی بنده رو مسدود کردند 
> نهادی که سالهاست فعالیت نداره به چه دردی میخوره ؟ 
> چه گلی به سر برنامه نویسهای php زدند که الان واسه اندروید کاری بکنند ؟ 
> نکن برادر من تبلیغات الکی نکن 
> حداقل بیا بنویس اینجا که به چه دلیلی ما باید بحث های بین خودمون رو ول کنیم متوسل بشیم به یه نهادی که ....
> دوست عزیز پیاده کردن مارکت کار ساده ای نیست میایی یه چیزی مینویسی جو میدی و میری 
> مگه بقالی سرکوچه میخاییم بریم مارکت بخریم بیاییم که میگی بجای حرف زدن بیاییم مارکت بزنیم 
> ...


خوب حالا چرا میزنی؟؟؟ :افسرده: 
چطوره برنامه های رایگانمون رو بزاریم توی بازار؛ و توی اون ها آدرس وبسایتمون رو بزاریم + تبلیغ یکی از این مارکت های موجود با انصاف رو بکنیم...
برنامه های پولیمون رو هم توی مارکت های دیگه بزاریم

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

نظر کلی و منطقی : 

1 ) یک سایت توسط برنامه نویس های سایت درست بشه 
2 ) اپلیکیشن این سایت درست بشه مثل کلاینت بازار
3 ) پرداخت ها به صورت مستقیم و از درگاه بانک باشه .

همه چیز رایگان برنامه نویس برنامه میزاره و مستقیم پولش میره تو حسابش . دگه نیازی به واسطه و ... نداره.
برای هزینه های سرور و ... هم ماهیانه برنامه نویسا مثلا پنج هزارتومن ارسال کنن برای سازندگان سایت و کلاینت .

این برای اولین بار در ایران اتفاق خواهد افتاد . این ایده منه رایگان بهتون میدم ... بقیشم خواستین تماس بگیرین بهتون بگم .
عقل ندارید مگرنه کار خیلی راهته ... همشم بلدین خرف بزنید .

من به شخصه اعلام آمادگی میکنم برای کلاینت . اگه جرئت دارید شروع کنید و حرف نزنید . ... تخصص دارین بسم الله ... بچه هم نیستید که از بابا ماماناتون اجازه بگیرین ... استخاره هم نکنید .

وسلام .

----------


## godofphp

............................

----------


## keyhan.taktaz

الکی رو این چیزا زحمت نکشید
چند میلیارد سرمایه میخواد تا بازار رو بزنید کنار
روی یک سیستم عامل اینقد وقت نذارید مارکت بزنید
فردا یه سیستم عامل دیگه میاد
به جای این بحثا برید راهشو پیدا کنید تحریم رو دور بزنید رو گوگل پلی برنامه بذارید
کیفیت بدید به کد ها و برنامه هاتون
متریال دیساین یاد بگیرید
"سنگ قبر من" و برنامه هایی از این قبیل فقط جاشون تو بازاره  چون بازار لیاقتش بیشتر از اینا نیست ، وارد مارکت های جهانی بشید ببینید چه خبره.

----------


## godofphp

...............................

----------


## amir6771

جالبه این برنامه سنگ قبرم رو تو هر انجمنی میرم مسخره اش میکنن!

ولی به نظر من نباید سازنده اینجور اپلیکیشن ها رو ملامت کرد.سلیقه کاربرا همینه!!
برنامه نویس اومده پیش خودش فکر کرده دیده کاربرا دنبال چه جور اپلیکیشنی هستند همونو نوشته! 

تقصیر این بدبخت نیس که ملت از اینجور اپ ها استقبال میکنن.اونوقت برنامه ای چند برابر سنگ قبرم روش کار شده و زمان برده طراحیش دیده نمیشه!

ما داریم برای این قشر برنامه مینویسیم و اگر بخوایم فروش کنیم باید مطابق نیاز کاربر باشه حالا میخواد یه برنامه با کیفیت باشه یا بی کیفیت...

در مورد بازار هم که به شخصه واقعا تحسینش میکنم.کم پیدا میشه مارکتی که مخصوص یه کشور خاص باشه و بتونه اینقدر یوزر جمع کنه!
ولی واقعا حقوق برنامه نویس هارو هم خیلی بهش اهمیت نمیده...یعنی در حال حاضر فقط رضایت کاربرها از بازار براش مهمه .اونقدر مهم که به نارضایتی برنامه نویسا اهمیت نمیده.تا وقتی رقابت وجود نداره شرایط عوض نمیشه.مثه اپراتور رایتل میمونه وقتی میدید کسی تو کشور تری جی ارایه نمیده روز به روز قیمت هر گیگ اینترنتش رو میبرد بالا...
بازار هم بهتر از هرکسی میدونه که ما بهش نیاز داریم چون مارکتی به محبوبیتش نیست.یا باید قید بازار داخلی رو زد و برا مارکتای خارجی اپ نوشت یا ...
اما خودم به شخصه مذاکره کردن با بازار رو ترجیح میدم تا ساخت یه مارکت دیگه!
چون به فرض که ما یه مارکت دیگه هم زدیم با همه سختی ها و هزینه هایی که داره ...میدونین چه قدر زمان لازمه تا محبوبیت بازار رو پیدا کنه؟ برا این چه ایده ای دارین؟
اما به نظرم میشه نوعی اعتصاب راه انداخت اونم اینطور که برای یه مدت هیچ اپلیکشینی چه رایگان چه پولی تو بازار نذاریم...
بازار رو در نظر بگیرین که برای یه هفته هیچ اپ ایرانی جدیدی توش نیاد! برای فقط یه هفته هوم پیجش برنامه های تکراری داشته باشه نه تنها صدای یوزرهاش درر میاد بلکه خودشم تو این مدت پولی به جیب نمیزنه بنابراین شروع میکنه به بازنگری در قوانینش...
به نظرم کار عاقلانه تری هست تا این که بخوایم کلا قید بازار رو بزنیم

----------


## keyhan.taktaz

تحدیدش کنید به حملات تکذیب سرور :D

----------


## Vahid2016

> جالبه این برنامه سنگ قبرم رو تو هر انجمنی میرم مسخره اش میکنن!
> 
> ولی به نظر من نباید سازنده اینجور اپلیکیشن ها رو ملامت کرد.سلیقه کاربرا همینه!!
> برنامه نویس اومده پیش خودش فکر کرده دیده کاربرا دنبال چه جور اپلیکیشنی هستند همونو نوشته! 
> 
> تقصیر این بدبخت نیس که ملت از اینجور اپ ها استقبال میکنن.اونوقت برنامه ای چند برابر سنگ قبرم روش کار شده و زمان برده طراحیش دیده نمیشه!
> 
> ما داریم برای این قشر برنامه مینویسیم و اگر بخوایم فروش کنیم باید مطابق نیاز کاربر باشه حالا میخواد یه برنامه با کیفیت باشه یا بی کیفیت...
> 
> ...


حرف اولتون درمورد سنگ قبر و اینها رو قبول دارم ، من خیلی برنامه ها نوشتم اما حتی تو کامپیوترم نگهشونم نداشتم  من یه دانلود منیجر ساخته بودم مشابه همین دانلود منیجر که خودم الان دارم استفاده میکنم! باور کن قابلیتاش از این بیش تر بود فقط زیاد به دیزاین نرسیده بودم ، از یه چن نفر فید بک گرفتم جوری بی انگیزه شدم اصلا نتونستم برنامه رو جمع بندی کنم به شمای ظاهریش دستی بکشم ، دستم تکون نخورد بیام یه اینستالر واسش درست کنم ، از اون موقع بود که فهمیدم یاد گیری خیلی چیزا بی خوده ، فکر بعضی از کارهارم نباید کرد ، باور کن الان تو پیسیم از یه دیکشنری انگلیسی به فارسی استفاده میکنم که اگه 2 ساعت وقت بزارم یکی خیلی بهترشو درست میکنم ولی باور کن انگیزه نیست ، عوضش یه مالتی مدیای خیلی ساده با نرم افزار NeoBook Professional درباره یه موضوعی ساختم،پول که دادن هیچ یه لوح تقدیرم بهم دادن که الان نگهش داشتم گاها به درد میخوره  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولی درباب آخرین حرفاتون 



> ..بازار هم بهتر از هرکسی میدونه که ما بهش نیاز داریم چون مارکتی به  محبوبیتش نیست.یا باید قید بازار داخلی رو زد و برا مارکتای خارجی اپ نوشت  یا ...
> اما خودم به شخصه مذاکره کردن با بازار رو ترجیح میدم تا ساخت یه مارکت دیگه!
> چون به فرض که ما یه مارکت دیگه هم زدیم با همه سختی ها و هزینه هایی که  داره ...میدونین چه قدر زمان لازمه تا محبوبیت بازار رو پیدا کنه؟ برا این  چه ایده ای دارین؟
> اما به نظرم میشه نوعی اعتصاب راه انداخت اونم اینطور که برای یه مدت هیچ اپلیکشینی چه رایگان چه پولی تو بازار نذاریم...
> بازار رو در نظر بگیرین که برای یه هفته هیچ اپ ایرانی جدیدی توش نیاد!  برای فقط یه هفته هوم پیجش برنامه های تکراری داشته باشه نه تنها صدای  یوزرهاش درر میاد بلکه خودشم تو این مدت پولی به جیب نمیزنه بنابراین شروع  میکنه به بازنگری در قوانینش...


حرفاتون بوی خوبی نمی ده  :متفکر:  مذاکره با مارکت بازار؟ منظورتون چیزی مشابه مذاکرات محمود عباس با اسرائیله؟
حقیقتا چون تاریخ ثبت نامتونم جدیده یخورده شبیه ستون پنجمید!  :شیطان:  
 :لبخند گشاده!:  ناراحت نشینا بهم حق بدین شک کنم بالاخره زمونه یخورده خراب شده  :قهقهه: 


پ ن : ولی خداییش اینم بگم من این سنگ قبر رو ندیدم ، همینجوری شما گفتین بده منم قبول کردم ، خدا منو ببخشه!

----------


## Vahid2016

من هنوز تو سایت بازار عضو نشدم بخاطر حرفایی که شما گفتین ، حالام همینجا دارم میگم شما یک  مارکت بسازین من قول میدم بیام و همونجا فعالیت بکنم ، درست کنین و بهم پیام خصوصی بدین ،من یه مدت کلا موبایلو بیخیال شدم ، چون حقیقتش گوشیمم نفتیه نمی تونم برنامه هامو تست کنم هی باید صبر کنم یه مهمون بیاد بدم برنامه هامو واسم تست کنن :گریه:  واقعا شما برنامه نویس به بی پولیه من دیده بودین ؟؟ 
حالا جه مدت طول میکشه ساختش؟ لطفا یه یا علی بگین ، استارت بزنین طراحی رو ، یه رود مپی ، برنامه زمان بندی چیزی هم اینجا بزارین ببنیم کی به مرحله استفاده میرسه ، دمورد مسائل مالیشم فکر نکنین ، خدا بزرگه ، نهایتش جم میشیم کمک میکنیم ، نشدم بالاخره ساختش خودش یه تجربس . شایدم تونستین بفروشینش به یکی ، الان چیا لازم هست ، یه برنامه نویس PHP یا ASP.net  البته جناب GofOfPHP l  فک کنم perl رو پیشنهاد دادن ولی  با perl کد بیش تری میبره و برنامه نویس perl هم کمیاب هست ، حالا نمیدونم واسه چی اینو پیشنهاد دادن ، یدونم که برنامه نویس Java می خوایم ، خب حالا یه تاپیک جداگونه بزنین واسه این یه حضور غیابی بکنین ببینین کی تا چه حد هست و نیست...البته اگه وقت و حال و حوصله دارین ، اگه نیستین بگین نیستین ، دیگه این تاپیم زیادی طولانی شده.. به قول بعضی از دوستان دیگه بسه ، باید شروع کرد..

پ ن : راستی کسی جایی بهتر از اینجا واسه انجام یه پروژه گروهی سراغ نداره ، یه چیزی که مخصوص این کار باشه؟
پ ن 2: البته موضوع این تاپیک باید تفکیک میشد ، ترک کافه بازار و استفاده از مارکتی دیگر یا ترک اون و ساخت مارکتی دیگر . کدومش؟؟

----------


## amir6771

> حرف اولتون درمورد سنگ قبر و اینها رو قبول دارم ، من خیلی برنامه ها نوشتم اما حتی تو کامپیوترم نگهشونم نداشتم  من یه دانلود منیجر ساخته بودم مشابه همین دانلود منیجر که خودم الان دارم استفاده میکنم! باور کن قابلیتاش از این بیش تر بود فقط زیاد به دیزاین نرسیده بودم ، از یه چن نفر فید بک گرفتم جوری بی انگیزه شدم اصلا نتونستم برنامه رو جمع بندی کنم به شمای ظاهریش دستی بکشم ، دستم تکون نخورد بیام یه اینستالر واسش درست کنم ، از اون موقع بود که فهمیدم یاد گیری خیلی چیزا بی خوده ، فکر بعضی از کارهارم نباید کرد ، باور کن الان تو پیسیم از یه دیکشنری انگلیسی به فارسی استفاده میکنم که اگه 2 ساعت وقت بزارم یکی خیلی بهترشو درست میکنم ولی باور کن انگیزه نیست ، عوضش یه مالتی مدیای خیلی ساده با نرم افزار NeoBook Professional درباره یه موضوعی ساختم،پول که دادن هیچ یه لوح تقدیرم بهم دادن که الان نگهش داشتم گاها به درد میخوره 
> ولی درباب آخرین حرفاتون 
> 
> 
> حرفاتون بوی خوبی نمی ده  مذاکره با مارکت بازار؟ منظورتون چیزی مشابه مذاکرات محمود عباس با اسرائیله؟
> حقیقتا چون تاریخ ثبت نامتونم جدیده یخورده شبیه ستون پنجمید!  
>  ناراحت نشینا بهم حق بدین شک کنم بالاخره زمونه یخورده خراب شده 
> 
> 
> پ ن : ولی خداییش اینم بگم من این سنگ قبر رو ندیدم ، همینجوری شما گفتین بده منم قبول کردم ، خدا منو ببخشه!


 :لبخند گشاده!: 
دمت گرم ديگه حالا ما شديم  ستون پنجم ! بيا و خوبي كن ! من اومدم طرح اعتصاب دادم تازه! گفتم شايد اينجوري بازار بترسه قوانينشو عوض كنه به نفع برنامه نويسا!! اصن به من چه برين ماركت بزنين واس خودتون! من خودم تنهايي  ميرم مذاكره :لبخند گشاده!: 

آره تاريخ عضويتم جديده چون عضو شدم دوتا سوال بپرسم دوتاشم كسي جوابمو نداد  :لبخند گشاده!:  خودم جوابشو پيدا كردم جواب كه نگرفتيم هيچ جاسوسم شديم!

راستي منم سنگ قبرم رو نصب نكردم حقيقتش ! رو حرف بچه ها گفتم (ولي خو محتواش  معلومه ديگه عكستو ميزاره رو سنگ قبر! اوج خلاقيت  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## godofphp

کافه بازار با پایتون نوشته شده

----------


## godofphp

> تحدیدش کنید به حملات تکذیب سرور :D


اینجور کارها اصلا درست نیست

----------


## orache

من بازی ساز هستم . میزان 40 درصد نهایت بی انصافیه برای من 
پارسال نه پیرال سال که سوم دبیرستان بودم خواستیم بر علیه یکی از معلم هامون یه عملی انجام بدیم یعنی ورقه خالی بدیم نصف قبول کردن ولی فقط من ورقه سفید دادم تازه اونم نصف دانش اموزان لات. کسی جرعت نکرد 
میخام بگم جماعت ایران همینطورین. به تو سری خوردن عادت کردن میگین 40 درصد ؟ بخدا اگر 70 درصدم بردارن باز همینه 
وگرنه اگر بخام میتونم اطلاع رو به همه ی برنامه نویس ها برسونم نرم افزار های پولی مگر چند تا هستن ؟ تو ایمیل شکایات بهشون میگیم که برن جای دیگه ولی ..... 
خوشبختانه من بازی سازم نه برنامه نویس و نرم افزار ساز . خوب نرم افزاری که شما تو بازار ایرانی میذارین به کار خارجیا نمیاد ولی بازی تو خارج تازه بهتر هم میشه برخلاف نرم افزار 
بنابر این من فقط 3 - 4 تا بازی دیگه فقط تو مارکت های ایرانی میذارم بقیه اگر پیشرفته تر بشه میشه تو مارکت خارجی گذاشت به بقیه ی بازی ساز ها هم همینو میگیم 
البته اگر تحریم های بانکی حذف شه میشه تو مارکت گوگل گذاشت و نون دونیه این جماعتو بست 
راستی مایکت و ایران اپس چند درصدو بر میدارن ؟
.
در رابطه با حرف دوستان که میگین هر فرد 9 درصد مالیات میده فکر میکنین واقعا همینطوره ؟ فکر میکنین بازار مالیات میده ؟ فکر میکنین کسی که پول تو دستش باشه میره مالیات بده  ؟ بازار پول تو دستشه پول به دست کسی برسه مالیات بی مالیات
.
.
.
.
راستی بچه ها نمیشه تو برنامه یه سیستم گذاشت که مستقیم از بانک خریداری شه ؟ مثلا طرف وصل شه به سیستمی مثل شاپرک و پول بریزه و بخره ,؟؟؟

----------


## morahimi

میشه ولی بازار قبول نمی کنه

----------


## orache

این شروع کننده ی تاپیک چی نوشته ؟ یعنی چیدر صورت مشاهده حذفش کنین ؟ 
.
منظورم این نبود که تو بازار بذاریم تو سایتمون یا جای دیگه بذاریم و تو بازار فقط میشه دموشو گذاشت که بازار اگر بخاد جلوگیری کنه خیلی غیر منطقیه

----------


## majid_7

سلام دوستان
به نظرم باید یه کاری کنیم شبیه به نرم افزار خوب "بادصبا" ، هر اپلیکیشن جدیدی که میسازن رو با استفاده از اون تبلیغ میکنند!
به نظرم ایده ی بسیار خوبیه! به شرطی که بشه برنامه هایی که پولی هستند رو یه طوری با کاربر تسویه حساب کنیم! اما چطوری ؟؟؟؟!  :متفکر: 
استاد گرامی آقای *dasssnj* گفتند به اپراتورها اعتماد نکنیم!!! حرف درستیه! اما بحث تبلیغات نرم افزار می مونه که چکار باید کرد و چطوری اولی رو به دست مشتری برسونیم تا بشه از روی اون بعدی ها رو بهش پیشنهاد بدیم!
بعد بریم سراغ پول گرفتن از کاربران واسه بقیه نرم افزارها!
دوستان نظرشون رو بگن ، تا بتونیم به یه نتیجه ای برسیم! :لبخند:

----------


## dasssnj

اگه نتونیم یه برنامه خفن بسازیم و با معروف بودن اون تبلیغ بقیه برنامه ها و مارکت را بکنیم فقط  یه راه می مونه اونم اینه که به سازندگان یه برنامه که از محبوبیت بالایی برخورداره پول بدیم تا تبلیغ کنه .

----------


## HAMID484

نمیدونم شنیدید یا نه . ولی ی مارکت جدید اومده بنام  "اول مارکت" www.avvalmarket.ir
دیزاین و رنگ آمزیش آدم رو یاده همراه اول میندازه.شاید برای همراه اول باشه.
 ب گفته خودشون 85 درصد میدن به توسعه دهنده (بعد از کسر مالیات) میدن به توسعه دهنده. بالاخره یکی پیدا شد بیشتر از بازار درصد بده!

----------


## dasssnj

> نمیدونم شنیدید یا نه . ولی ی مارکت جدید اومده بنام  "اول مارکت" www.avvalmarket.ir
> دیزاین و رنگ آمزیش آدم رو یاده همراه اول میندازه.شاید برای همراه اول باشه.
>  ب گفته خودشون 85 درصد میدن به توسعه دهنده (بعد از کسر مالیات) میدن به توسعه دهنده. بالاخره یکی پیدا شد بیشتر از بازار درصد بده!


بله مال همراه اوله . علامت همراه اول گوشه سمت راست  بالا کاملا مشخصه . در مورد این مارکت در پست های بالا و صفحه ی قبلی بحث شده .

----------


## orache

شاید چون اوایلشه اینطوریه به هر حال اول همه باید بریم بهش بگیم که قرار همینطوری ادامه پیدا کنه یا نه 
.
.
دوستان بحث حائز اهمیت برای کاربران اعتماده اینکه میگین تبلیغ کنین تو یه نرم افزاردیگه و تازه پول به روش دیگه ای ریخته شه نه شما اعتماد دارین نه کاربر اما سیستم هاییمثل بازار خیلی خوب میتونن اعتماد کاربر رو جلبکنن بنابراین چیزی باید ایجاد شه شبیه به بازار

----------


## mrdolatian

دوستان سلام

من ادمین سایت "اول مارکت" هستم. همینطور که پست ها رو میخوندم حس کردم باید چند مورد رو در مورد اول مارکت به عرض برسونم

1- اول مارکت مارکت اختصاصی همراه اول هست 
2- از لحاظ برند سازی و نفوذ در بازار تقریبا مطمئن هستیم که تنها مارکتی که میتونه با بازار رقابت کنه ما هستیم
3- تبلیغات بر روی 15 میلیون گوشی اندروید در حال ارسال هست و بزودی تبلیغات ما رو دریافت میکنید
4- پس از 4 روز تبلیغات 150000 کاربر داریم
5- سیستم پرداخت به مدت 4 ماه 15-85 هست و در شرایط ذکر شده در توسعه دهندگان آورده شده
6-  امکان تغییر در درصد پرداخت وجود داره و اصولا ما تا حد زیادی وابسته به  سیاست های اپراتورها هستیم ولی این موضوع که اپراتورها قابل اعتماد هستند  رو قبول ندارم
7- همراه اول به دنبال برنامه های گسترده در زمینه ارتقا نرم افزار در ایرانه و این موضوع قابل احترامه به نظر من
8- به دنبال ازدیاد اپلیکیشن های قابل اعتنا هستیم و در این کار گزیده کار خواهیم بود
9-  متاسفانه اپلیکیشن های زرد زیاد شده و این سلیقه عامه مردمه و کاریش نمیشه  کرد این ما هستیم که میتونیم سلیقه عامه جامعه رو عوض کنیم
10- بزودی پرداخت ها از طریق قبوض تلفن انجام میشه
11- سیستم پرداخت درون برنامه ای هنوز راه اندازی نشده و داریم روش کار میکنیم
12-  اول مارکت کاستی های زیادی داره که فقط با نظر کننده های کار یعنی شماها  بهتر میشه پس لطفن همیشه ما رو از طریق ایمیل های ارائه شده در سایت یاری  کنید
13- اگر توسعه دهنده اندروید هستید و یا در Back End Node تبحر دارین میتونین در اول مارکت مشغول به کار بشین
14- سایت ما www.avvalmarket.ir

با تشکر
دولتیان

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> دوستان سلام
> 
> من ادمین سایت "اول مارکت" هستم. همینطور که پست ها رو میخوندم حس کردم باید چند مورد رو در مورد اول مارکت به عرض برسونم
> 
> 1- اول مارکت مارکت اختصاصی همراه اول هست 
> 2- از لحاظ برند سازی و نفوذ در بازار تقریبا مطمئن هستیم که تنها مارکتی که میتونه با بازار رقابت کنه ما هستیم
> 3- تبلیغات بر روی 15 میلیون گوشی اندروید در حال ارسال هست و بزودی تبلیغات ما رو دریافت میکنید
> 4- پس از 4 روز تبلیغات 150000 کاربر داریم
> 5- سیستم پرداخت به مدت 4 ماه 15-85 هست و در شرایط ذکر شده در توسعه دهندگان آورده شده
> ...



خوبه والا من ده باز با مدیران بازار مکاتبه کردم و این تایپیک رو نشون دادم هیچ کدومشون پیداشون نشد  :)

میدونین مشکل چیه .. مشکل اینه فرضا شما خوب و خوب و خوب 
بعد اینکه خوب پول به جیب زدین اولین چیزی که یادتون می ره برنامه نویس هاست  ... خودتونم نخواین فشار ساز مان های دولتی نمیزاره ... اینجا ایرانه .
بعدشم تبلیغات الکی نکنید لطفا . ما یه چیزی میخوایم از بازار بهتر نه اینکه از بازار بدتر .
دیروز پیامک تبلیغاتی هم برا من اومد  ... البته از حق نگذریم همراه اول خیلی با انصاف تر از ایرانسل و رایتل بوده اما کیفیت خدماتش افتظاهه  .

چند چیز مهمه . اول کیفیت (ندارین) دوم انصاف (شاید الان داشته باشین ولی بعدا معلوم نیست و سوم پیشرفت (اینو هرگز نخواهین داشت)

----------


## dasssnj

> دوستان سلام
> 
> من ادمین سایت "اول مارکت" هستم. همینطور که پست ها رو میخوندم حس کردم باید چند مورد رو در مورد اول مارکت به عرض برسونم
> 
> 1- اول مارکت مارکت اختصاصی همراه اول هست 
> 2- از لحاظ برند سازی و نفوذ در بازار تقریبا مطمئن هستیم که تنها مارکتی که میتونه با بازار رقابت کنه ما هستیم
> 3- تبلیغات بر روی 15 میلیون گوشی اندروید در حال ارسال هست و بزودی تبلیغات ما رو دریافت میکنید
> 4- پس از 4 روز تبلیغات 150000 کاربر داریم
> 5- سیستم پرداخت به مدت 4 ماه 15-85 هست و در شرایط ذکر شده در توسعه دهندگان آورده شده
> ...


سلام.

میگید از چاله در بیایم و بیوفتیم توی چاه ؟

 :لبخند گشاده!:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  واقعا خنده داره  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## بیتا حکمت

من نه برنامه نویسم ، نه برنامه نویس اندروید .. اما  تا جایی که دیدم اپراتورهایی  مث همراه اول  و ایرانسل  چیزی نمونده مرده های صد هزار سال پیش رو از زیر خاک بیرون بکشن و بگن که  سرویس دوباره بازگشت به زندگی فقط با 300 تومن ! 
 چنین شرکت های قابل اعتماد نیستند !  من که همیشه بعد نماز شبم ناله و نفرین اشون می کنم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

_

  و نهایت اینکه : کسی  به این سطح از هوش و دانش رسیده باشه که محصول در آمد زا و مفید تولید کنه ،  قطعا" بهترین راه فروشش هم پیدا می کنه .

----------


## mrdolatian

سلام

دوستان مرسی بابت نظرات 

ببینید هزینه تولید مارکت در این سطح بسیار بسیار بالاست
هزینه تولید ما در حدود یک میلیارد تومان تا به امروز بوده و میبینید که به گفته خودتون کیفیت ایده ال نیست و خودمونم قبول داریم که نیست
تلاش میکینم هر رزو بهتر شیم
باور کنید هزینه های بالاسری بسیار بالاست. هزینه حقوق برنامه نویسا سر به فلک میکشه . مالیات و سایر قضایا رو که بهتر میدونین
داستان و مشکل زیاده و نمیخوام ناله کنم اما دوست دارم شما هم دو طرفه فکر کنید 
امیدوام با کمک شما کیفیت کار ما بهتر بشه

مرسی که خوندین

----------


## mrdolatian

> خوبه والا من ده باز با مدیران بازار مکاتبه کردم و این تایپیک رو نشون دادم هیچ کدومشون پیداشون نشد  :)
> 
> میدونین مشکل چیه .. مشکل اینه فرضا شما خوب و خوب و خوب 
> بعد اینکه خوب پول به جیب زدین اولین چیزی که یادتون می ره برنامه نویس هاست  ... خودتونم نخواین فشار ساز مان های دولتی نمیزاره ... اینجا ایرانه .
> بعدشم تبلیغات الکی نکنید لطفا . ما یه چیزی میخوایم از بازار بهتر نه اینکه از بازار بدتر .
> دیروز پیامک تبلیغاتی هم برا من اومد  ... البته از حق نگذریم همراه اول خیلی با انصاف تر از ایرانسل و رایتل بوده اما کیفیت خدماتش افتظاهه  .
> 
> چند چیز مهمه . اول کیفیت (ندارین) دوم انصاف (شاید الان داشته باشین ولی بعدا معلوم نیست و سوم پیشرفت (اینو هرگز نخواهین داشت)



با دومی و سومی مخالفم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mrdolatian

> من نه برنامه نویسم ، نه برنامه نویس اندروید .. اما  تا جایی که دیدم اپراتورهایی  مث همراه اول  و ایرانسل  چیزی نمونده مرده های صد هزار سال پیش رو از زیر خاک بیرون بکشن و بگن که  سرویس دوباره بازگشت به زندگی فقط با 300 تومن ! 
>  چنین شرکت های قابل اعتماد نیستند !  من که همیشه بعد نماز شبم ناله و نفرین اشون می کنم 
> 
> _
> 
>   و نهایت اینکه : کسی  به این سطح از هوش و دانش رسیده باشه که محصول در آمد زا و مفید تولید کنه ،  قطعا" بهترین راه فروشش هم پیدا می کنه .


بیتا خانم
همراه اول فقط برای ما تبلیغات میکنه و ما یک شرکت مستقل و خصوصی هستیم و مسئولیت کیفیت کار با ماست و نه همراه اول

----------


## hamedjj

*mrdolatian* عزیز
برنامه اول مارکت را نصب و بررسی کردم.
به نظر بنده در آپدیت بعدی فقط بر روی رابط کاربری برنامه کار کنید به همانند گوگل به صورت متریال دیزاین دربیاورید.
این باعث میشه کاربران با برنامه مارکت رابطه ای دوستانه برقرار کنند و برنامه را همواره در دستگاه خودشون نگه داشته باشند.

به امبد موفقیت

----------


## mrdolatian

> *mrdolatian* عزیز
> برنامه اول مارکت را نصب و بررسی کردم.
> به نظر بنده در آپدیت بعدی فقط بر روی رابط کاربری برنامه کار کنید به همانند گوگل به صورت متریال دیزاین دربیاورید.
> این باعث میشه کاربران با برنامه مارکت رابطه ای دوستانه برقرار کنند و برنامه را همواره در دستگاه خودشون نگه داشته باشند.
> 
> به امبد موفقیت


سلام

اتفاقن روی همین موضوع داریم کار میکنیم. بزودی شاید کمتر از یک ماه دیگه دیزاین جدیدی از ما میبینید.

نرسی از شما

----------


## hosseinaryai

اومممم .. خب من همین الان با این مارکت اول مارکت آشنا شدم .. به نظر جای پیشرفت داره .. 
اما من علت مخالف بچه ها با اول مارکتو متوجه نشدم .. 
خب هی میگین یه مارکت جدید یه مارکت جدید ، اینم یه مارکت جدید ، دست به دست هم بسازین اون چیزیو که می خواین دیگه ..  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> اومممم .. خب من همین الان با این مارکت اول مارکت آشنا شدم .. به نظر جای پیشرفت داره .. 
> اما من علت مخالف بچه ها با اول مارکتو متوجه نشدم .. 
> خب هی میگین یه مارکت جدید یه مارکت جدید ، اینم یه مارکت جدید ، دست به دست هم بسازین اون چیزیو که می خواین دیگه ..


اع :)

بعد شما از کجا فهمیدین این چیزی که میخوایم اینه ؟

چیزی که ما میخوایم :

1 ) رعایت حقوق مادی و معنوی ما 
2 ) برداشت کمتر از بازار بر اساس هر فروش مثلا 5 درصد :)
3 ) گیر ندادن الکی و ندزدیدن ایده های ما 
4 ) پیاده سازی API قدرتمند و پشتیبانی قوی 
5 ) برنامه های اول صفحه و پایینتر با انصاف باشه ... (یه سری برنامه الکی اون اولا جا خشک کردن و هی فروش میرن و نمیزارن  برنامه های جدید درامد بگیرن ... حداقل کمتر از گذشته )
6 ) سرخود عمل نکنه و برخورد با مشتری رو دست برنامه نویس ها بده و مسئولیت محصول رو دست خودمون 
7 ) رعایت انصاف در قیمت ها ... نه اینکه یه سریا بیان قیمت رو بشکنن و یا یه برنامه رایگان  مقابل پولی بدن بیرون
8 ) کنترل برنامه نویس های کاذب ... (بازار شده مهد  کودک)
9 ) سرعت در پرداخت و کمتر شدن سقف پرداخت 2000 دلار آخه !
10 )  امکان استفاده برنامه نویس از درگاه پرداخت بانک ها 
11 ) استفاده برنامه نویس از هر نوع پرداخت درون برنامه ای  
12 ) رفع مشکل پچ کردن برنامه های پرداخت درون برنامه ای

فعلا اینا رو درست کنید تا بعد .

----------


## poorman

> اع :)
> 
> بعد شما از کجا فهمیدین این چیزی که میخوایم اینه ؟
> 
> چیزی که ما میخوایم :
> 
> 1 ) رعایت حقوق مادی و معنوی ما 
> 2 ) برداشت کمتر از بازار بر اساس هر فروش مثلا 5 درصد :)
> 3 ) گیر ندادن الکی و ندزدیدن ایده های ما 
> ...


خیلی ببخشید آقای نقدی عزیز
یهو بگید که یکسری نوکر دست به سینه میخواین بیان واستون مارکت بزنن شما هم لطف کنی، منت بذاری برنامه رو توی اون مارکت قرار بدی و آخر هر ماه هم پولش بیاد توی حسابتون
برادر عزیز من نمیگم گرفتن 30 درصد توسط بازار درسته، سیاست های بازار رو هم کاملا تایید نمیکنم، اما دیگه 5 درصد؟؟؟
کسی که میاد سرمایه میلیاردی میذاره که با بازار رقابت کنه بعد عاشق چشم و ابروی من و شماست که 5 درصد بگیره؟

من از ابتدای تاپیک سعی کردم فقط خواننده باشم و پستی نذارم، اما بعضی از دوستان توقعات نا به جایی دارن
توی این زمونه به قول قدیمی ها دیگه گربه هم واسه رضای خدا موش نمیگیره

30 درصدی که بازار میگیره درسته زیاده اما حق مسلم و طبیعی بازاره، به خاطر فراهم نمودن بستری که من و شمای برنامه نویس میتونیم از طریقش درآمد زایی کنیم
به شخصه از سیستم تسویه حساب و پرداخت بازار خیلی هم رضایت دارم. کاملا روشن کار میکنن توی این زمینه
مشکل اصلی ما سیاست های بعضا نادرست و یکطرفه بازار هست.
مثلا ارزش افزوده ای که از توسعه دهنده گرفته میشه باید از کاربر گرفته بشه. چون بالا رفتن قیمت از طرف توسعه دهنده برای کاربر توجیهی نداره و با عناوینی مثل حروم خور و ... توسعه دهنده رو خطاب میکنن.
در مورد برخی سختگیری های بازار کاملا موافقم، خیلی داره توی تایید برنامه ها ضعیف عمل میکنه و نیاز داره که سیاست هاش رو اصلاح کنه. اما باز هم دلیل نمیشه بگیم کلا از ریشه مشکل دارن، نه فقط میتونیم بگیم ضعف دارن

نباید به خاطر اشکالاتی که توی برخی زمینه ها هست، کل سیستم رو زیر سوال ببریم.
این یک مسئله کاملا روشن و واضح هست که بازار هیچ وقت از طرف برنامه نویس ها تحریم نمیشه، چرا؟ چون 10 میلیون کاربر داره
ما برنامه نویس ها میتونیم به قوت گرفتن یک مارکت دیگه با انتشار برنامه هامون در اون مارکت کمک کنیم.
اما اون مارکت هم حتی اگر به اندازه بازار برسه، میشه یکی از جاهایی که ما برناممون رو میذاریم، باز هم هیچ عقل سالمی 10 میلیون کاربر رو ول نمیکنه
البته با شکل گرفتن یک رقابت بین بازار و مارکت دوم، مسلما این وسط بازار مجبور میشه بیشتر هوای برنامه نویس ها رو داشته باشه

حالا اینکه آیا ما کمک کنیم به یک مارکت تا رشد پیدا کنه نیاز داره که بهش اعتماد کنیم.
من به شخصه اولین برنامه های خودم رو توی تمام مارکت ها منتشر کردم. اما بعد از اون فقط با بازار ادامه دادم.
پلازا که کلاهبردار از آب دراومدن و ظاهرا پول خیلی ها رو خوردن
کندو پشتیبانی خوبی داره، اما وقتی جوابی به درخواست من مبنی بر حذف یکی از برنامه هام ندادن کلا قیدشون رو زدم
مایکت هنوز جای کار زیاد داره تا بخواد وارد رقابت بشه، برنامه هام توی مایکت هست اما برای قرار دادن برنامه های جدید بستر و امکانات لازم رو هنوز فراهم نکردن
ایران اپس کلا کاربری نداره و تبلیغاتی نمیکنه، هر برنامه من اونجا 20-30 بار بازدید شد

حالا مارکت جدیدی هم که بیاد همینه، تست میشه، اگر تونست اعتماد ما رو جلب کنه و اون حداقل ها رو فراهم کنه، به نفع ماست که ما هم کمکش کنیم رشد کنه

----------


## djtrex

> اع :)
> 
> بعد شما از کجا فهمیدین این چیزی که میخوایم اینه ؟
> 
> چیزی که ما میخوایم :
> 
> 1 ) رعایت حقوق مادی و معنوی ما 
> 2 ) برداشت کمتر از بازار بر اساس هر فروش مثلا 5 درصد :)
> 3 ) گیر ندادن الکی و ندزدیدن ایده های ما 
> ...


یه سری از مواردتون یه ذره بی انصافیه مثلا مورد ۲ پنج درصد

الان بازار حدود ۲۰ میلیون کاربر فعال داره که در هر ثانیه ۸ گیگابیت پهنای باند مصرف می کنند 
منبع (http://slides.com/rezamohammadi/who-...oking-for#/1/1)
این عدد خیلی بزرگه هزینه و تجهیزات سرور قوی میخواد + پرسنل و ...
این برای گوگل پلی خوب خیلی خیلی بیشتر هست.
شما بهتره بازار رو بعنوان یه کانال توزیع ببینید. همین جور که کالاهای دیگه هم ممکنه توی کارخونه ۱۰۰۰ تومن تولید بشه ولی پس از گذشتن از عمده فروش و خرده فروش به ۴۰۰۰ تومن به مشتری داده بشه.
(البته در واقعیت بعضی هاش سود اضافه هست!!)

یه مورد دیگه هم دوستان خیلی اصرار دارن بگن و اشتباه هست اینه که بازار ۳۹-۴۰-۴۱ درصد میگیره. 
این حرف ناشی از عدم آشنایی با قانون های مالیاتی من جمله ارزش افزوده هست.
توی قانون ارزش افزوده و لایحه جدید برنامه ها و بازی های کامپیوتری برعکس کتاب و نشریات شامل معافیت مالیاتی نمی باشد. 
(ماده ۱۲ http://download.tax.gov.ir/GeneralDo...ueAddedTax.pdf
پیشنوس لایحه قانون ارزش افزوده https://www.evat.ir/PDF/draft-bill.docx
 )
در نتیجه به صورت زنجیره وار مالیات ارزش افزوده باید از مشتری (انتهای زنجیره) گرفته بشه. و این برای همه مارکت ها صدق میکنه.
متاسفانه در مستندات بازار ابهام هایی هست و باعث شده اشتباه برداشت بشه.

ولی منظور این هست بازار فرض میکنه شما قیمت رو با احتساب ۹ درصد روی مارکت گذاشتید در نتیجه ۹ درصد از قیمت رو به دارایی پرداخت میکنه از مقدار باقی مانده ۷۰ درصد به شما پرداخت میکنه ۳۰ درصد برای خودش نگه میداره. مثلا شما قیمت اپتون ۱۰۰۰ تومن هست ۹ درصد ارزش افزوده رو روش میکشید میشه ۱۰۹۰ تومن میذارید توی بازار. مشتری اینو میخره. بازار ۹۰ تومن اونو میده به دارایی به عنوان مالیات بر ارزش افزوده از مقدار باقی مانده که ۱۰۰۰ تومن هست ۷۰۰ تومن به شما میده و ۳۰۰ تومن بازار (باز این جز مالیات بر درآمد حساب میشه که شرکت حقوقی اگه باشید باید محاسبه کنید و به دارایی پرداخت کنید بازار هم همینطور)
از اونجا که بازار شریک شماست ۳۰ درصد از اون ارزش افزوده مال بازار و ۷۰ درصد مربوط به خودتون هست که باید به دارایی پرداخت بشه ولی خوب برای تک تک برنامه نویس ها این فرآیند سخته و باید فاکتور صادر بشه و ... بازار خودش همه اینارو پرداخت میکنه.

بعضی از دوستان نوشتند به نظرتون بازار میاد مالیات میده؟!! 
اداره مالیات خیلی سفت و سخت (هر سال سفت و سخت تر از سال قبل!) همه اینارو کنترل میکنه و شما باید هر ۳ ماه فاکتوراتون و درآمداتونو اعلام کنید و مالیات ارزش افزوده رو که از مشتری گرفتید به حساب دارایی واریز کنید.

مورد ۱۲ هم مشکل از سیستم اندروید هست شما باید سمت سرور پرداختتونو با api بازار (که دقیقا شبیه گوگل پلی هست) تایید کنید. و خوشبختانه بازار برعکس مارکت های ایرانی دیگه (اونایی که دیدم نداشتند) داره اینو.


مورد ۱۰ و ۱۱: استفاده مستقیم از درگاه بانک ها در اپ خطرات امنیتی زیادی داره + کاربران به بازار اعتماد بیشتری دارن تا اینکه مستقیما از شما خرید کنند.

----------------------------------

در مورد مارکت های دیگه اینکه بازار حدود ۲۰ میلیون کاربر فعال داره رسیدن به این عدد خیلی کار نیاز داره. تجربه ای که با یکی از اپ های رایگانم داشتم این بود که توی ایران اپس و مارکت و کندو که گذاشتم تا الان روی هم به ۱۰۰۰ تا دانلود هم نرسیده ولی بازار همون چند روز اول ۱۰۰۰ تا رو رد کرد!!

قدرت بازار درجه اول کاربراشه. به نظرم اصلاح بیشتر جواب میده تا اینکه عین قارچ مارکت ساخته بشه. این به ضرر برنامه نویس هست چون به جای یه مارکت با چند مارکت طرف حساب هستید که هر کدوم تعدادی کاربر دارند. (مثلا هر کدوم ۲۰ درصد)

--------------------------------
در مورد اول مارکت هم درسته از تکنولوژی های روز مثل Nodejs سمت سرور و یا ظاهر جذاب ساخته شده و همراه اول پشتش هست و سرمایه گذاری خوبی میشه روش ولی همه اینا برای مشتری و کاربر نهایی هست. در سمت برنامه نویس بسیار ضعیف کار شده. من ثبت نام کردم و ۵۰۰ تومان اعتبارمو شارژ کردم تا جز توسعه دهنده ها بشم. متاسفانه غیر از همون توافق نامه اولیه هیچ مستندات دیگه ای ندیدم و این خیلی بده!
+ علیرغم ادعای آقای دولتیان که ۱۵۰ هزار کاربر در چند روز اول داشتند بیشتر اپ های ایرانی زیر ۱۰۰ نفر دانلود داشتند. اپ های خارجی هم که مثل ایران اپس تعداد دانلوداشون از گوگل پلی خونده میشد.

-----------------------------
در آخر هم بگم که نه بازار مال منه نه من اونجا کار میکنم!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## dasssnj

> اع :)
> 
> بعد شما از کجا فهمیدین این چیزی که میخوایم اینه ؟
> 
> چیزی که ما میخوایم :
> 
> 1 ) رعایت حقوق مادی و معنوی ما 
> 2 ) برداشت کمتر از بازار بر اساس هر فروش مثلا 5 درصد :)
> 3 ) گیر ندادن الکی و ندزدیدن ایده های ما 
> ...


بعضیاش مثل 11 و 2 ممکن نیست . چون ضرر می رسونه . 

اگر مارکت چدید یک گزینه را  فقط رعایت کنه خیلی عالی میشه که اونم اینه که وابسته به اپراتور نباشه . من تا الان اپراتوری ندیدم که به جز فکر کلاه برداری و سود جویی و طمع کار دیگه ای کرده باشه .(رایتل را که دیگه نگو) . تا بهم ثابت نشه که آخر کار سرم را کلاه نمی زارن حتی یک برنامه رایگان هم داخل مارکت جدید قرار نمیدم .

----------


## dasssnj

ضمنا یادم رفت بگم مارکتی خوبه که بعد از پرداخت مستقیما پول را به حساب ما واریز کنه . اینطوری که  بازار داره از سود پول ما در حساباش استفاده می کنه هر روز ثروتمند تر میشه .

----------


## mrdolatian

با سلام

دوسن عزیز مرسی از نظرتون. من علاقه مند به موضوع این تاپیک شدم. تعداد کاربرای ما الان 370000 نفره و این براب خودمون هم عجیبه. اما قبول دارم تعداد دانلودا کمه که دلایل متعددی میتونه داشته باشه از جمله نوپا بودن اول مارکت کلن برنا سازی با یک هفته غیر ممکنه و زمان میبره ولی خدارو شکر فیدبک ها همه خوب بودن یه ایراد دیگه ای که داشتیم مشکل ssl درگاه بانک ملت در بعضی گوشی ها بوده که نمیتونن خرید کنن. در مورد مشتندات من متوجه نشدم چخ مستنداتی منظورتونه ای کاش تو همون بخش support به ما ایمیل بزنین و نقطه نظراتتون و بگین چون من همیشه اینجا سر نمیزنم و اونجا سریعتر رسیدگی میشه
اول مارکت هنوز یه نهال نوپاست که فق با نظرات شما رشد میکنه امیدوارم همتون به ما کمک کنین 
متشکرم

----------


## mrdolatian

> یه سری از مواردتون یه ذره بی انصافیه مثلا مورد ۲ پنج درصد
> 
> الان بازار حدود ۲۰ میلیون کاربر فعال داره که در هر ثانیه ۸ گیگابیت پهنای باند مصرف می کنند 
> منبع (http://slides.com/rezamohammadi/who-...oking-for#/1/1)
> این عدد خیلی بزرگه هزینه و تجهیزات سرور قوی میخواد + پرسنل و ...
> این برای گوگل پلی خوب خیلی خیلی بیشتر هست.
> شما بهتره بازار رو بعنوان یه کانال توزیع ببینید. همین جور که کالاهای دیگه هم ممکنه توی کارخونه ۱۰۰۰ تومن تولید بشه ولی پس از گذشتن از عمده فروش و خرده فروش به ۴۰۰۰ تومن به مشتری داده بشه.
> (البته در واقعیت بعضی هاش سود اضافه هست!!)
> 
> ...


با سلام

دوست عزیز مرسی از نظرتون. من علاقه مند به موضوع این تاپیک شدم. تعداد  کاربرای ما الان 370000 نفره و این براب خودمون هم عجیبه. اما قبول دارم  تعداد دانلودا کمه که دلایل متعددی میتونه داشته باشه از جمله نوپا بودن  اول مارکت کلن برنا سازی با یک هفته غیر ممکنه و زمان میبره ولی خدارو شکر  فیدبک ها همه خوب بودن یه ایراد دیگه ای که داشتیم مشکل ssl درگاه بانک ملت  در بعضی گوشی ها بوده که نمیتونن خرید کنن. در مورد مشتندات من متوجه نشدم  چخ مستنداتی منظورتونه ای کاش تو همون بخش support به ما ایمیل بزنین و  نقطه نظراتتون و بگین چون من همیشه اینجا سر نمیزنم و اونجا سریعتر رسیدگی  میشه
اول مارکت هنوز یه نهال نوپاست که فق با نظرات شما رشد میکنه امیدوارم همتون به ما کمک کنین 
متشکرم

----------


## mrdolatian

> بعضیاش مثل 11 و 2 ممکن نیست . چون ضرر می رسونه . 
> 
> اگر مارکت چدید یک گزینه را  فقط رعایت کنه خیلی عالی میشه که اونم اینه که وابسته به اپراتور نباشه . من تا الان اپراتوری ندیدم که به جز فکر کلاه برداری و سود جویی و طمع کار دیگه ای کرده باشه .(رایتل را که دیگه نگو) . تا بهم ثابت نشه که آخر کار سرم را کلاه نمی زارن حتی یک برنامه رایگان هم داخل مارکت جدید قرار نمیدم .


سلام دوست عزیز
شما در قبال برنامه هاتون مختارین اما هزینه تبلیغات فوق العاده بالاست و شرکت های کوچیکی مثل ما که توان مالی چندانی ندارن برای برند سازی مجبورن از این برندها استفاده کنن. الان مایکت وابسته به سیستم بانکی و علی الخصوص بانک سامان ه . بازار هم که همه میشناسین. ایران اپس مشکل پول داره که تبلیغ نمیکنه. یک شرکت تازه کار تنها وقتی میتونه با این رقیبا دست و پنجه نرم کنه که یا پولش از پارو بالا بره (که واسه ما نمیره) یا دست به دامن اپراتورها بشه. خدا رو شکر همراه اول خیلیییییییییی بهتر و روشن تر ازون چیزیه که فکر میکردم. رایتل افتضاحهههههههه کاملن موافقم. فعلن البته قضاوت راجع به کل داستان زوده. حتی منی که توی سیستم هستم هنوز نمیدونم ایا اشتراک یک سازمان کوچیک مثل ما با همراه اول خوب بوده یا نه گذر زمان همه چیزو ثابت میکنه
یا علی

----------


## mrdolatian

> ضمنا یادم رفت بگم مارکتی خوبه که بعد از پرداخت مستقیما پول را به حساب ما واریز کنه . اینطوری که  بازار داره از سود پول ما در حساباش استفاده می کنه هر روز ثروتمند تر میشه .


دوست من ما راجع به این موضوع خیلی فکر کردیم
واریز پول باید به یک حساب  (اپ استور) انجام و بعد پخش بشه . اگر قرار باشه تسویه ها هر روز انجام  بشه نیاز به یک سیتم مالی عریض و طویل هست. هرچند که حق با شماست و تسویه  در هر روز عادلانه تره :لبخند:

----------


## intel_amd

اشتباه ما متخصص ها اینه که هیچوقت برا خودمون کار نمیکنیم برا همین همیشه دلالا و سواستفاده گرا با تخصص ما از خودمون بیشتر درمیارن !
بچه ها بیاین خودمون یک مارکت بزنیم و پولارم آخر هر هفته به صاحباش بدیم و این مارکتو مثل یک سیستم اپن سورس ببریم جلو , نه اینکه سورسشو بذاریم منظور اینکه زیاد دید تجاری نگیره و 10 درصد از هزینه برنامه هارو مارکت برداره اونم برای ادامه مسیرش , اینجوری همه رقیبارو تو یک چشم به هم زدن کله پا میکنه و همه رو میارن بهش و حتی تو گسترشش هم همه کمک میکنن 
ایده خیلی قویه مطمئن باشید موفق میشه

----------


## mrdolatian

> اشتباه ما متخصص ها اینه که هیچوقت برا خودمون کار نمیکنیم برا همین همیشه دلالا و سواستفاده گرا با تخصص ما از خودمون بیشتر درمیارن !
> بچه ها بیاین خودمون یک مارکت بزنیم و پولارم آخر هر هفته به صاحباش بدیم و این مارکتو مثل یک سیستم اپن سورس ببریم جلو , نه اینکه سورسشو بذاریم منظور اینکه زیاد دید تجاری نگیره و 10 درصد از هزینه برنامه هارو مارکت برداره اونم برای ادامه مسیرش , اینجوری همه رقیبارو تو یک چشم به هم زدن کله پا میکنه و همه رو میارن بهش و حتی تو گسترشش هم همه کمک میکنن 
> ایده خیلی قویه مطمئن باشید موفق میشه


ایده قوی و عالیست
حتمن میگیره

----------


## intel_amd

از همین الان خود من پایم هرکی دیگم پاس دستش بالا
در مورد ساخت این مارکت ها هم یک مقدار تجربه دارم بقیه هم بیان وسط تا یک انقلاب راه بندازیم و بقیه مارکتهارو بزنیم زمین
جالب اینجاست که استوری مثل اپ استور که به کل دنیا میفروشه کلا 30% هزینه فروشو برمیداره اما مارکتهای ایرانی که به سختی داخل ایران فقط میفروشن 40% هزینه فروش برمیدارن و جالبیش اینه که تو پنل نوشته 30% اما 9% هم مالیات باز از همون هزینه فروش برمیدارن و جالب تر اینجاست که برمیگردن میگن این 9% از خریدار برداشتیم نه از شما ! یکی نیست بگه چه فرقی داره بالاخره پولیه که یوزر داره به سمت من برای کار من میده و شما 40% اینو برمیدارین !

----------


## dasssnj

> از همین الان خود من پایم هرکی دیگم پاس دستش بالا
> در مورد ساخت این مارکت ها هم یک مقدار تجربه دارم بقیه هم بیان وسط تا یک انقلاب راه بندازیم و بقیه مارکتهارو بزنیم زمین
> جالب اینجاست که استوری مثل اپ استور که به کل دنیا میفروشه کلا 30% هزینه فروشو برمیداره اما مارکتهای ایرانی که به سختی داخل ایران فقط میفروشن 40% هزینه فروش برمیدارن و جالبیش اینه که تو پنل نوشته 30% اما 9% هم مالیات باز از همون هزینه فروش برمیدارن و جالب تر اینجاست که برمیگردن میگن این 9% از خریدار برداشتیم نه از شما ! یکی نیست بگه چه فرقی داره بالاخره پولیه که یوزر داره به سمت من برای کار من میده و شما 40% اینو برمیدارین !


موافقم . بیشتر از 20 درصد بشه  ارزش کار و زحمت برنامه نویسی ما از بین میره .

----------


## intel_amd

یک منشور قانون دقیق و عادلانه بر مبنای "رعایت حقوق متخصصین" تنظیم کنیم
سپس یک هیئت دموکراتیک برای اداره سیستم مشخص میکنیم که بر مبنای قانون عمل کنه 
نهایتا متخصصین همچنان تعیین کنندند که اگر زمانی این سیستم هم از خط خارج شد تردش کنند تا به اصول برگردد

درصد هم فقط باید طوری باشه که هزینه سرور دربیاد و همکاری در جهت اداره , گسترش و ارتقا باید به شکل اپن سورس و همگانی انجام شه و بدون دریافت هزینه , اینجوری هم سیستم غول میشه هم هزینه ها بالا نمیره

----------


## Nevercom

خیلی از توقعاتی که دوستان از یه مارکت دارن نادرست هست و ناشی عدم بررسی همچین سیستمی در این سطح از گستردگی هست.

به هرحال گفتن این موضوع میشه تکرار مکررات چرا که هم خودم قبلاً اینها رو گفتم و هم دوستان در این تاپیک اشاره کردن بهش. پس اگر قرار هست نیاز دوستان به نتیجه ای برسه بجای تکرار اینها، راه حلی که فکر می کنم معقول تر هست رو ارائه می کنم. (لزوماً موافق نظر دوستان در مورد بازار نیستم، اما اگر قرار هست جامعه ی توسعه دهندگان خودش مارکتی رو ایجاد کنه، این راه حل من هست)

مسلماً این امکان وجود نداره که یک مارکت خاص با هزینه ی زیادی ایجاد بشه، چند ده برابر هزینه ی ساخت، صرف تبلیغات بشه تا اینکه به حدی برسه که توسعه دهنگان از میزان فروش و دانلود برنامه ها راضی باشن، و درصدی در حد ۵ یا ۲۰ درصد بگیره.

ضمن اینکه چون اینکار یک تجارت محسوب میشه، روش اداره ش نمیتونه به شکل جمعی باشه، بالاخره باید گروهی محدود قدرت تصمیم گیری داشته باشن و مختار در این تصمیم گیری ها باشن. نهایتش این هست که مسیر پیشرفت رو گروهی بزرگتر (که باز هم تمام توسعه دهندگان رو شامل نمیشه) تعیین کنن و تیم مدیریتی با برنامه ریزی عملیش کنن.

تنها راه حلی که به ذهن من میرسه که بیشتر خواسته های دوستان رو پوشش بده، ایجاد مارکتی هست که بصورت نامتمرکز باشه. (شاید چیزی مثل aptoide)
بعنوان مثال این سیستم بجای اینکه تمام برنامه ها رو هاست کنه (که نیازمند این هست که ترافیک بالایی از درخواست ها رو پاسخ بده و تبادل اطلاعاتی عظیمی داشته باشه)، بصورتی تهیه بشه که امکان اتصال به مخازن (یا Repository) ها رو داشته باشه.
درواقع این مارکت شامل یک اپ هست که کلاینت هست و کاربر نهایی برای دانلود برنامه ها و آپدیت اونها ازش استفاده می کنه، کاربر نهایی اطلاعی نداره که داده ها از کدوم سرور دریافت میشن و نباید درگیر این مسائل بشه، تجربه ی کاری باید مثل مارکتی مثل بازار یا Google Play بشه.
هر توسعه دهنده برای خودش سروری تهیه می کنه و سیستمی که از قبل آماده شده رو روی سرورش برقرار می کنه تا بتونه با مارکت اصلی ارتباط برقرار کنه و برنامه های خودش رو روی سرور خودش هاست می کنه و سرور خود توسعه دهنده باید پاسخگوی درخواست های دانلود باشه.

سرور اصلی این اجازه رو میده که هر توسعه دهنده مخزن خودش رو معرفی کنه و پس از اون وقتی کاربر خواست برنامه ی X رو دانلود کنه، سروری (یا مخزنی) که فایل در اون قرار داره رو پیدا می کنه و کلاینت فایل رو از مخزن توسعه دهنده دانلود می کنه. همچنین سرور اصلی وظیفه ی این رو داره که وضعیت بروز بودن برنامه ها رو از مخازن مختلف چک کنه تا به کاربر این امکان رو بده که بتونه برنامه هاش رو آپدیت کنه.

با اینکار فشار از روی یک سرور برداشته میشه و در نتیجه هزینه ی این حجم بالای درخواست ها به خود توسعه دهندگان منتقل میشه (که اگر فکر می کنید هزینه ی زیادی نیست، نباید مشکلی باشه)

در مورد پرداخت ها وضعیت کمی پیچیده تر هست، چون این امکان وجود نداره که به ازای هر توسعه دهنده درگاه بانکی وجود داشته باشه تا پول مستقیماً به حساب برنامه نویس بره. نهایت کاری که میشه انجام داد این هست که روند تسویه حساب خیلی سریعتر صورت بگیره (مدتی هست که از بانک های که باهاشون همکاری داریم مشاوره میگیرم تا بررسی بشه آیا امکان داره روند تسویه حساب بصورت اتوماتیک انجام بشه و اینکه لازمه ی این امر چی هست، هنوز پاسخی دریافت نکردم. اگر اطلاعات بیشتری داشتن منتشر می کنم)

چون در این سیستم هر توسعه دهنده هزینه ی انتشار برنامه (از لحاظ پهنای باند) رو خودش متقبل میشه، پس باید این مارکت درصد بسیار کمتری از درآمد توسعه دهنده ها رو برداره. اما باز هم باید یکسری هزینه ها مثل سرور (یا سرورهای) اصلی، هزینه ی توسعه و نگهداری سیستم، پشتیبانی کاربران و امور مالی تامین بشه که این هزینه باید از محل درصدی که از فروش برنامه ها هست تامین بشه. پس این درصد باید بصورت دقیق محاسبه بشه. ضمن اینکه در ابتدای امر احتمالاً سیستم نمیتونه هزینه ی خودش رو در بیاره چون میزان فروش برنامه ها به حدی نیست که بتونه این هزینه رو تامین کنه، اما هزینه هایی که ذکر شد وجود دارن، پس در ابتدا باید این هزینه ها رو خود توسعه دهنده ها پرداخت کنن.

در مورد مسائل مالیاتی باید اطلاعات دقیق بدست بیاد و مشاوره گرفته بشه. چون بهرحال وقتی درآمدی هست باید مالیاتش هم پرداخت بشه. مثلاً مالیات ارزش ارزش افزوده باید از مشتری نهایی دریافت بشه. میزان این مالیات ثابت نیست و بنا به تصمیم دولت مبلغش میتونه افزایش پیدا کنه (امسال افزایش پیدا کرده).

من با قوانین ثبت شرکت ها و وضعیت مالیات در ایران زیاد آشنا نیستم، اما در بعضی کشور ها NPO ها (Non-profit Organization) معاف از مالیات هستند.

و مسلماً خود توسعه دهنده ها باید با هم همکاری داشته باشن تا تبلیغات این مارکت جدید رو انجام بدن

به هرعنوان از دید من این ممکن نیست که یه مارکت جدید راه اندازی بشه که همه ی برنامه ها رو هاست کنه، هزینه ی زیاد سرورها رو داشته باشه و مهمتر از اون نگهداری و توسعه ی سیستم، به اندازه ای کاربر داشته باشه که بازار رو رها کنید، پرداخت ها رو زود به زود انجام بده و درصد کمی بگیره. شاید اگر این مارکت به بخش های خیلی کوچک تقسیم بشه و هزینه ها هم به همون شکل تقسیم بشه، به چیزی که میخواید نزدیک بشید.


همه ی چیزهایی که لازم دارین فراهم هست. میتونید از روش Crowdfunding برای تامین هزینه ی ساخت و توسعه ی مارکت استفاده کنید. سایت هایی مثل fundly و 2nate برای این منظور وجود دارن. (مثلاً پروژه ی ساخت فونت فارسی یا مجله ی سلام دنیا از این روش استفاده کرد و موفق بود). اگر واقعاً این نیاز رو میبینید این کار رو شروع کنید، چیزی از دست نمیدید. اگر چند هزار نفر هرکدوم 20-30 هزار تومن بدن، میشه این پروژه رو به سرانجام رسوند. به اندازه ی کافی در این تاپیک صحبت شده.

----------


## intel_amd

دوست من مطالبتو خوندم و در مورد صحبت هاتون میتونم به نکات زیر اشاره کنم

در مورد صحبتتون راجع به هزینه های راه اندازی همچین مارکتی : هزینه تبلیغات اصلا نیاز نداره به چند دلیل : اول اینکه وقتی خود جامعه توسعه دهندگان همچین چیزیو راه اندازی کنند کمتر از 1 روز کل توسعه دهندگان فعال ایران متوجه میشن و کمتر از 1 هفته بقیشون هم متوجه میشن و به 1 ماه نمیرسه اونهائیم که اصلا فعال نیستن تو انجمن ها و سیستم های چت و فیس و تویت و وایبر و sms با دوستان توسعه دهنده دیگر , بفهمند و مهمترین چیز فهمیدن توسعه دهنده هاست که کم کم کوچ کنند به اون مارک و وقتی یک مارکت مرکزیت همه توسعه دهنده ها شد کم کم همه چیز های خوب و مهمشونو بخاطر رقابت فقط تو این مارکت میگذارن چون از سمت جامعه و صنف خودشونه و حقوقشونو پای مال نمیکنه , وقتی این اتفاق بیفته 1 سال نمیکشه که مصرف کنندگان به شدت سمت این مارکت معتبرتر و بزرگ تر با اپ های بیشتر و مهمتر کشیده میشن 
در مورد ساخت خود سیستم هم یک تیم تشکیل میدیم هسته اولیشو توسعه میدیم و در ادامه توسط اون هیئت دموکراتی که در پست قبل عرض کردم و تحت قوانین نوشته شده ای فعالیت میکنند از دوستان توسعه دهنده دیگر مثل این انجمن که اینهمه پرسونل دارن میچرخوننش و مجانی , برای اینکه سیستم خودشون قوی شه دعوت میشه تا از تحت کانال منظمی کار توسعه ادامه پیدا کنه , تا همیشه سیستم صنف خودشون که مدافع حقوقشونه و نمیخاد حقوقشون پای مال شه همیشه تک بمونه 
پس فقط میمونه هزینه 1 سرور که اینم بیش از هزینه یک هاست که اینم بیشتر از هزینه ای که سایت های دانلود دارند نمیشه چون حجم دانلود از این هاست قطعا کمتر از حجم دانلود از سایت های دانلود فیلم و برنامه موجود فعلی است که کم هم نیستن , این هم بگم که سیستم که یه خورده راه بیافته خیلی از همین هاستی ها هستن که میزبانیه یک سیستم مهم و پر بازدید را مجانی انجام میدن , پول هم لازم باشه خرج هاست شه در یک حدی که فقط هزینه هاست و هزینه های جاری باقی مانده اجباری اندک دربیاد درصدی از اپ ها گرفته میشه که مطمئنا بیش از 10 درصد نمیشه 
البته این سیستمی هم که گفتین یکمم شبیه تورنت بود هم چیز جالبیه و قابل تامل اگر روش کار کردین بسم الله , چرا ما متخصص ها خودمون برا خودمون هیچ وقت کار نمیکنیم ؟!
در مورد مالیات هم راه هائی هست که مالیات پرداخت نشه و انشالا انجام میدیم فقط من بدونم واقعا هم صنفی هام پایه هستن و میان این کارو خودمون برا خودمون برا هممون انجام بدیم بعدش هرچی بتونیم میذاریم وسط

تازه این ها میتونه یک شروع باشه تا یک اتحادیه قوی تو صنف خودمون ایجاد کنیم که از سمت خود واقعیمون جلو بره و واقعا از پای مال شدن حقوقمون جلوگیری کنه چون الان یک همچین اتحادیه های اسمی هستن که تماما به نفع کارفرما و دلالان حوزه آی تی و عوامل دست اندر کار اینجور سیستم هاست

----------


## intel_amd

این نکترم لازم به ذکر میبینم که مارکتهائی که ذاتشون از صنف متخصص نیست فقط به فکر جیب خودشه
دلیل های بسیاری داره یکیش درصد بسیار بالاشون در حدود 40% 
دلیل بسیار مهمترش : الان مارکت کافه بازار اومده بازی های آنلاین خارجیو آورده و با پرداخت درون برنامه ایش توسط کارت بانکی عملا روی متخصص داخلی شمشیرو از رو کشیده و عملا عرض کشور برای متخصص خارجی خرج شه در صورتی که داخل هم تخصص های بسیار قوی هم در این زمینه هم زمینه های بسیار دیگری وجود داره و اینکار داره یک شرکت بزرگ خارجیو با ما طرف میکنه تا قوی , قوی تر شه و نیروی داخلی که با این همه مشکلات کشور و بدون هیچ پشتیبانی به جایگاه های بسیار خوبی حتی برای شروع یک رقابت در سطح بیشتر از مرزهای کشور پیدا کرده با اینجور سیستم هائی ضعیف و ضعیف تر شه

----------


## cccccccccc

با سلام
من برای مارکت های نو پا یا کم درامد برای جذب کاربر واقعی(خریدار نه صرفاً بازدید کننده) یک ایده دارم!
مارکت جدید خیلی هم خودشو بالا بکشه (مشکل نداشته باشه و امکانات و ظاهر شبیه دیگر مارکت هارو داشته باشه) به ته لیست مارکت ها اضافه میشه
مهمترین مشکل یک مارکت جدید جذب کاربره
یک اصل وجود داره که میگه سود کمتر فروش بیشتر... در نهایت سود بیشتر
مارکت جدید بیاد همون 30% رو از برنامه نویس بگیره (برنامه نویسان با 30% سود مارکت مشکل ندارند درصد جهانیه ) اما %66 از 30% یعنی 20% از کل مبلغ رو به خریدار تخفیف بده
به عبارت ساده:
سود مارکت 10% از قیمت برنامه
تخفیف مارکت 20% از قیمت برنامه
مجموع کسر از مبلغ برنامه نویس 30%
به این خاطر درصد هارو پیچیده گفتم که اگر سایر مارکت ها به اختلاف قیمت ایراد بگیرن، برنامه نویس میگه مارکت خودش تخفیف میده قیمت ثابته!!!

یعنی برنامه ای که توی مارکت ها 1000 تومان قیمت داره توی این مارکت 800 تومان
2500 تومان     >>>>          1999
5000 تومان     >>>>          3999
و در مارکت، قیمت در سایر مارکت ها نیز درج بشه، اگر کاربری از شرایط 20% تخفیف یک مارکت مطلع بشه بنظر شما همچنان از مارکت قبلی خرید میکنه؟!
البته درصد ها فرضی هستند، درصدها باید بگونه ای باشند که هم روی کاربر تاثیر گذار باشه و هم مارکت سود خودشو داشته باشه اما باید به دو نکته توجه داشت:

این کار در واقع یک سرمایه گذاری برای آینده استدر عوض تخفیف، تعداد فروش بیشتر میشه که میزان سود جبران میشه 

حالا اگر مارکت جدید بتونه با همراه اول تبلیغ کنه و خرید رو با کسر از شارژ سیم کارت و یا پرداخت قبوض ماهیانه انجام بده و اگه بتونه در هزینه اینترنت حجم دانلود شده از مارکت تخفیف بده علاوه بر جذب کاربر و... تعداد مشترکین همراه اول هم بیشتر میشه.

----------


## cccccccccc

در تکمیل تاپیک قبلی..
بین مارکت جدید و توسعه دهندگان می بایست روابطی بهتر از سایر مارکت ها وجود داشته باشه در واقع مارکت جدید دست نشانده توسعه دهندگان باشه و اگر سایر مارکت ها هم از روش تخفیف جهت نگه داشتن یا بالا بردن کاربران خود استفاده کردند
تکنیک دو
توسعه دهندگان قیمت تمام برنامه های خود در تمام مارکت هارو 10٪  بالا ببرند و مارکت جدید هم میزان تخفیف رو ده درصد بالا ببره(که البته این ده درصد همون ده درصد افزایش قیمت برنامه ست) در واقع نه کاربر نه مارکت و نه توسعه دهنده ضرر میکنه و اما مارکت رقیب هم باید این تخفیف رو اعمال کنه که میزان سودش کم میشه و اگه با توجه به میزان سرمایه خود قصد رقابت داشت این 10 درصد افزایش قیمت و 10 درصد افزایش تخفیف رو توی لوپ میذاریم تا...

البته میشه صرفاً از روش دوم استفاده کرد فقط بستگی به این داره که مارکت جدید چه امتیازاتی رو به توسعه دهندگان بده..

----------


## intel_amd

مطمئنا روشهای خیلی خوبیو میشه تجزیه تحلیل کرد و پیاده کرد , بهتر از برنامه نویس کسی نمیتونه تجزیه تحلیل کنه و الگوریتم بده پس به خودتون باور داشته باشید و نگذارید دلال ها با تخصصتون از خودتون بیشتر نفع ببرند 
حالا موقع عمله , هرکس پایه شروع این پروژس بیاد تا یک گروه در telegram ایجاد کنیم و انشالا کارو جدی تر پیگیری کنیم

----------


## pouya1999best@g

همه همکاری کنیم یک گروه کامل توی تلگرام درست کنیم.

----------


## intel_amd

همراه اول هم مارکت زده امروز پیامش اومد , به شدت مارکتی که از سمت سیستم های دولتی مخصوصا همراه اول میاد تحریم کنید چون این سیستم ها بالاترین سواستفاده از متخصصین میکنند و قوانین 100% دست و پاگیر ایجاد میکنند و میخان امپراطوری خودشونو تو این سیستم ها ایجاد کنند , امنیت هم تو این سیستم ها به شدت پائینه و برای جنبه های دیگه ای این سیستم ها ایجاد میشن , لطفا اطلاع رسانی کنید ..

----------


## pouya1999best@g

لطفا یکی شمارشو بزاره ما pm بدیم addمون کنه

----------


## intel_amd

در تلگرام منتظر تمام دوستان هستیم

----------


## intel_amd

تاحالا چند نفر عضو شدن منتظر بقیه دوستان هستیم ...

----------


## Danial_abdi

*Nevercom* عزیز ایده تفکیک بار روی هاست توسعه دهنده بسیار عالی بود.

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

خب با ایجاد گروه در تلگرام موافقم (مخصوصا تلگرام به خواطر امنیتش)
یا همرو یکی اد کنه و یا شماره هاتونو خصوصی کنید ادتون کنم . این بحث باید به صورت هم زمان و به صورت رو در رو باشه کسنجر ها بهترن .

شماره من : --- 

شماره هاتونو خصوصی کنید لطفا تا ادتون کنم .

----------


## intel_amd

گروه را قبلا تشکیل دادیم الان شماهم اضافه شدین

----------


## NeoFighT

بچه ها همراه اول انگار مارکت زده : لینک
85% برنامه نویس میگیره و 15% خودشون
تبرییک میگم :قلب:

----------


## intel_amd

امنیتش مطمئنا پاینه و برای اهداف دیگه ای ایجاد شده , چیزای دولتی تو این چیزا معمولا اینجورین تو دنیا هم نمونه هاش زیاد اتفاق میافته ..

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> تنها راه حلی که به ذهن من میرسه که بیشتر خواسته های دوستان رو پوشش بده، ایجاد مارکتی هست که بصورت نامتمرکز باشه. (شاید چیزی مثل aptoide)
> بعنوان مثال این سیستم بجای اینکه تمام برنامه ها رو هاست کنه (که نیازمند این هست که ترافیک بالایی از درخواست ها رو پاسخ بده و تبادل اطلاعاتی عظیمی داشته باشه)، بصورتی تهیه بشه که امکان اتصال به مخازن (یا Repository) ها رو داشته باشه.
> درواقع این مارکت شامل یک اپ هست که کلاینت هست و کاربر نهایی برای دانلود برنامه ها و آپدیت اونها ازش استفاده می کنه، کاربر نهایی اطلاعی نداره که داده ها از کدوم سرور دریافت میشن و نباید درگیر این مسائل بشه، تجربه ی کاری باید مثل مارکتی مثل بازار یا Google Play بشه.
> هر توسعه دهنده برای خودش سروری تهیه می کنه و سیستمی که از قبل آماده شده رو روی سرورش برقرار می کنه تا بتونه با مارکت اصلی ارتباط برقرار کنه و برنامه های خودش رو روی سرور خودش هاست می کنه و سرور خود توسعه دهنده باید پاسخگوی درخواست های دانلود باشه.
> 
> سرور اصلی این اجازه رو میده که هر توسعه دهنده مخزن خودش رو معرفی کنه و پس از اون وقتی کاربر خواست برنامه ی X رو دانلود کنه، سروری (یا مخزنی) که فایل در اون قرار داره رو پیدا می کنه و کلاینت فایل رو از مخزن توسعه دهنده دانلود می کنه. همچنین سرور اصلی وظیفه ی این رو داره که وضعیت بروز بودن برنامه ها رو از مخازن مختلف چک کنه تا به کاربر این امکان رو بده که بتونه برنامه هاش رو آپدیت کنه.
> 
> با اینکار فشار از روی یک سرور برداشته میشه و در نتیجه هزینه ی این حجم بالای درخواست ها به خود توسعه دهندگان منتقل میشه (که اگر فکر می کنید هزینه ی زیادی نیست، نباید مشکلی باشه)


دوست من میفهمی چی داری میگی ... خود مخطاری توسعه دهنده یعنی اینکه آبروی مارکت و کنترل مشتری دست توسعه دهنده باشه .
اگر برنامه نویس به جای برنامه ویروس بده کاربرا چی ؟

اصلا وجود یک سیستم امنیتی و نظارتی رو فراموش کردین .
اگر توسعه دهنده به برنامه سکسی رو بده چی ؟
این مسخره ترین و چرت ترین سیستمی بود که من تا الان شنیدم .

در مورد هزینه ها هم من میگم پرداخت درون برنامه ای همون درگاه بانک باشه ... با این کار هم آنی واریز میشه و هم مالیات نداره 
درامد مارکت هم کا شامل پول سرور میشه و ... هم اینطوری محاسبه میشه که ماهیانه توعه دهنده ها به مارکت پول میدن مثلا ماهی ده هزار تومن .

یکی پیدا بشه بگه من اشتباه میکنم !

----------


## intel_amd

اشتباه میکنی دوست من , پرداخت درون برنامه ای همیشه همون درگاه بانکی بوده اما درگاه بانکی برای یک حساب تعریف میشه و نمیشه به n تعداد توسعه دهنده درگاه بانکی از بانک گرفت , پس پول میاد در یک حساب و از آنجا به حساب های بقیه پخش میشه البته در مورد مالیات میشه کارهائی کرد ..
درآمد مارکت باید تماما صرف موندن مارکت شه و اکثر توسعه سیستم باید به شکل اپن سورسی توسط جامعه توسعه دهنده پیش بره که نظارتی بر این روند باید انجام شه 
حالا زیاد عجله نکنید آروم آروم پیش بریم انشالا به نتایج خوبی برسیم که برای همه خوب باشه ...

----------


## hosseinaryai

فک کنم تو تگرام یه خبرایی باشه ..
09118049649
فقط خواهشن اگه بحثای برنامه نویسی و اینجور چیزا میشه ادد کنین .. تا الان توی چهار تا گروه برنامه نویسی اددم کردن چپ و راست جوک می فرستن  :گیج:

----------


## اندرویدی

لطفا من رو هم ادد کنید:
30****09370
 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> اشتباه میکنی دوست من , پرداخت درون برنامه ای همیشه همون درگاه بانکی بوده اما درگاه بانکی برای یک حساب تعریف میشه و نمیشه به n تعداد توسعه دهنده درگاه بانکی از بانک گرفت , پس پول میاد در یک حساب و از آنجا به حساب های بقیه پخش میشه البته در مورد مالیات میشه کارهائی کرد ..
> درآمد مارکت باید تماما صرف موندن مارکت شه و اکثر توسعه سیستم باید به شکل اپن سورسی توسط جامعه توسعه دهنده پیش بره که نظارتی بر این روند باید انجام شه 
> حالا زیاد عجله نکنید آروم آروم پیش بریم انشالا به نتایج خوبی برسیم که برای همه خوب باشه ...



عزیز دلم میگم هر توسعه دهنده درگاه پرداخت بانکی خودشو داشته باشه به دلخواه پولشم مستقیم به حساب خودش واریز بشه . مثل خرید از سایت ها یا شارژ یا ...

----------


## intel_amd

نمیشه که دوست من , بانک به یک مرکز فروش اینترنتی یک درگاه با یک شماره حساب اختصاص میده , نمیشه به یک مارکت هر روز یک درگاه با یک شماره حساب جدید اختصاص داد
حتی اگر هم میشد همه چیز از دست خارج میشد و هزینه سرور هم حتی نمیشد کسر کرد و هرکس فروشنده خودش میشد و نمیشد نظارتی داشت که مطالب مشکل دار وارد نشه و دو روزه مارکت بسته نشه

----------


## cccccccccc

.                   .

----------


## HAMID484

کافه بازار پست جدید در وبلاگش گذاشته در رابطه با همین موضوع مالیات و ارزش افزوده
حتما بخونید http://developersblog.cafebazaar.ir/

----------


## android.dev

یکی از وب سایت هایی هم که با اول مارکت کار میکنه و اپلیکیشن های موبایل رو معرفی میکنه اپ وی اس هستش که نقد های منصفانه ای در مورد اپلیکیشن های موبایلی انجام میده

appvs.ir

اول مارکت میتونه با همکاری با دیگر سایتا خودش رو بیشتر معرفه کنه تا برنامه نویسا به این سمت برن .

----------


## mehdi mah

دوستان من یه پیشنهاد دارم ولی نمیدونم در شرایط حاضر عملی هست یا نه 
اگر پیشنهاد من غیر معقول بود به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید (به علت تازه وارد بودنم من نمیتونم به خودم در حضور اساتید نام توسعه دهنده اندروید بزارم حرفه اصلی من طراحی وبسایت هست و جدیدا با اندروید اقدام به برنامه نویسی میکنم برنامه هم که چه عرض کنم یه تعداد کارای سطحی) 

چرا اقدام به تاسیس یک سندیکا یا یک اتاقی نکنیم که بشه از طریقش به مارکتها ( بخصوص به مارکتهای جدیدتری مثل مارکت همراه اول یا مارکتی که تیم ما در حال توسعه اش هست) حرفمون رو بگیم در صورت لزوم تحریمش کنیم و یا تبلیغ براش انجام بدیم (البته این نکته رو هم لازم هس بگم که بشتر اپ ها که در مارکتهای ایرانی عرضه میشن ناشرش شرکتها و افراد خارجی هستن و نمیدونم اگر چنین سندیکایی باشه چقدر میتونه اعمال نفوذ کنه)

اول مارکت رو من نگاه کردم سایت رو با asp.net نوشته شده و خیلی هول هولکی هم درستش کردن

----------


## mehdi mah

> کافه بازار پست جدید در وبلاگش گذاشته در رابطه با همین موضوع مالیات و ارزش افزوده
> حتما بخونید http://developersblog.cafebazaar.ir/


فقط میخان سی درصد خودشون رو توجیح کنن واگرنه دلشون برای توسعه دهنده نمیسوزه به جای این حرفا چرا سهم خودشو کم نمیکنه زیاد هم نه درحد 10 درصد به جای 30 درصد 20 درصد برداره (بوووووووووووووق) (بووووق)

یه متن هم در بلاگشون رفتن (تازه‌های برگزیده) بر اساس چه معیار کدام شاخص ها میخان اینا رو بسنجن یه مستنداتی درباره شاخصهای سنجش کیفیت ارایه دادن (یا میخان بدن) یا نه همینطوری دل بخواهی هر چی عشقون بکشه یا هر کی پول تبلیغات بیشتر بده میره تو لیست

----------


## ParsHub

> سلام دوستان
> بنظرم یکی از دلایل اینکه بازار تونسته برای من نسبت به بقیه مارکت ها جذاب باشه , جدای از تعداد مخاطبان و طراحی زیبا و سرعت بالای نرم افزارش , نحوه پشتیبانی بازار هست. درسته که شاید بعضی جاها گیر الکی بده اما چیزی که من تجربه کردم این بوده که حداقل جواب آدمو میده!
> من نرم افزارم رو به ایران اپس , پارس پال و کندو هم فرستادم.
> وقتی از این مارکت ها سوالی میکردم خدا میدونست دیگه کی جوابمو میدن. اما وقتی از بازار سوالی میپرسم ظرف یکی دو روز بهم جواب میده.
> تا جایی هم که خوندم تقریبا بقیه مارکتها هم مثل بازار , درصد برمیدارن و ازین بابت مزیت خاصی ندارن و فقط در مورد تصفیه حساب بهتر از بازار عمل میکنند
> میخواستم با مایکت کار کنم اما پرداخت درون برنامه ایش برام مشکل داشت و اصلا درست جواب نمیدادن.پارس پال که اصلا افتضاحه . 
> وقتی بازار مخاطب های بیشتری داره . برنامه ش کاربرپسند تره و برام بیشتر مشتری جذب میکنه راضی ام که بیشتر هم درصد بگیره
> 
> بیرون از دنیای مجازی وقتی شما بخوای نرم افزاری بیرون بدی باید اول بری تایید فنی و بعد شناسه نرم افزار بگیری که خودش چند ماه طول میکشه بعد باید کار تهیه پکیج و بسته بندی و طراحی جلد رو انجام بدی و یک پخش نرم افزار پیدا کنی که برنامه ت رو پخش کنه (چون خودت اجازه این کار رو نداری) بعد از تمام این داستان ها خیلی شانس داشته باشی 50 درصد از قیمت پشت جلد رو بهت میدن.ینی برنامه رو بنویس بعدش چند ماه وقت بزار مجوز هم بگیر, سی دی کپی کن. تو جعبه بزار بده به دلال آخرش 50 درصد تازه با چک های چندماهه و هزار دوز و کلک , گیرت میاد
> ...


با سلام خدمت دوست و همکار گرامی
من نظراتت رو بالا مطالعه کردم، تا حدود زیادی حق با شماست و من هم شاید اگر فقط یک توسعه دهنده بودم مانند شما حرف میزدم و فقط به فکر سود بیشتر می بودم، اما خوب الان در جایگاه مدیر محصول ندورید مارکت پارس هاب قرار دارم و بسیاری از موارد رو با دیدگاهی متفاوت تر نگاه میکنم و مواردی بیش از فقط سود بیشتر رو در نظر میبینم، در خصوص پشتیبانی اصلا با شما موافق نیستم که پارس هاب به قول شما افتضاحه!!! چون امکان نداره ما حتی کوچیکترین سوالات و دغدغه های توسعه دهنده هارو در نظر نگیریم، چون شرکت ژوبین قبل از اینکه اقدام به ساخت و تولید و بسط اندروید مارکت بکنه خودش توسعه دهنده بوده و بسیاری از مشکلات شما همکاران عزیز رو درک می کنه و چه بسا با بسیاری از اون ها زمانی درگیر هم بوده، و در حال حاضر هدف ما حمایت از توسعه دهنده ایرانیست و سعی کردیم که در این راه قدم های بسیاری برداریم و البته برداشتیم اما متاسفانه تعدادی از توسعه دهندگان ایرانی جساراتا با دیدگاه های کوتاه خودشون که فقط سعی در کوبیدن دارند حاضر به همکاری ها و تعاملات لازم نیستند. 
ما در این مجموعه سعی کرده ایم با تمامی توسعه دهندگان در تعامل و همکاری و هم افزایی باشیم و نمونه اش همین که من با توجه به مشغله زیادم اینجا هستم تا بتونم با توسعه دهندگان عزیز خارج از شیوه رسمی و اداری در محطی صمیمی در ارتباط باشم.
از تمامی دوستان و همکاران برنامه نویسم خواهشمندم بجای توهین و کوبیدن با انتقاد کردن های خوب و دوستانه و اظهار نظرهای علمی به همدیگر کمک کنیم.
در تاپیک زیر بیشتر میتوانیم در ارتباط باشیم:*گپ و گفت دوستانه با مدیران پارس هاب*
سپاس
حامد غنمی
مدیر محصول پارس هاب

----------


## godofphp

آمروز که از خواب پاشدم با این پیام جدید روبرو شدم ؟! درحالی که میانگین ستاره های برنامه ی من 4 ستاره بود خخخ
سلام.با توجه به شکایت‌های دریافت شده و نارضایتی کاربران، امکان ادامه‌ی انتشار برنامه‌ی شما وجود ندارد.
با احترام،
بازار

----------


## godofphp

........................

----------


## godofphp

همین امروز یکی از برنامه های من رو کافه بازار بعد از اینکه سه ماهه منتشر شده و موردی هم نداشت بدون اطلاع رسانی قبلی پاک کرده و جوابگو هم نیستند

----------


## ParsHub

> با تشکر از حامد غنمی عزیز بابت پست به این تاپیک 
> 
> جدا ما قصذ مهاجرت به جای خوبی رو داریم جایی که مدیریت خوبی داشته باشه 
> کافه بازار داستانش تموم شد


با سلام
ممنون از لطف جنابعالی، مجموعه پارس هاب سعی داره که بتونه بهترین بستر رو در وهله اول برای توسعه دهندگان و بعد کاربران فراهم کنه تا بتونن از این طریق با هم در ارتباط باشن و از خدمات استفاده نمایند،امیدوارم که بتونیم پاسخ گوی نیاز شما همکاران گرامی باشیم.
سپاس
حامد غنمی
مدیر محصول پارس هاب

----------


## orache

چرا تو پارسهاب ننوشته چند تا دانلود شده ؟ یا نوشته من نمیبینم ؟

----------


## morahimi

بازار همین چند روز پیش یه برنامه من رو به دلایلی مضحک رد کرده من بهشون ایمیل زدم هنوز جواب ندادن

----------


## morahimi

> گروه را قبلا تشکیل دادیم الان شماهم اضافه شدین


منو هم ادد کنید 09134554164

----------


## abbasegold

سلام
لطفا بنده رو هم اد کنید

09210272908

----------


## ParsHub

> چرا تو پارسهاب ننوشته چند تا دانلود شده ؟ یا نوشته من نمیبینم ؟


منظورتونو درست متوجه نشدم اما خدمتتون عرض کنم که اگر منظورتون برنامه هاتون به عنوان توسعه دهنده است که در پنل کلیه اطلاعات را از قبیل فروش و تعداد دانلود می توانید مشاهده نمایید اگر هم منظورتون در برنامه پارس هاب و به عنوان کاربر هست که پارس هاب با توجه به سیاستش در اطلاع رسانی دقیق به کاربران و نیز عدم گمراهی آنان این گزینه را غیر فعال کرده است، چون تعداد دانلود نمایش داده شده در مارکت ها می تواند غیر حقیقی و متفاوت با تعداد فروش باشد و می توان از آن ها سوء استفاده نمود.
سپاس

----------


## orache

خوب اصلا نرم افزار همینه که ادم بدونه چند نفر خریدن یا دانلودش کردن .... تو تمامی مارکت ها چه داخلی چه خارجی نوشته که مثلا بالای 50 یا بالای 100 و... که خوب درست هم هست ! بعضی مارکت ها هم دقیق تر نوشتن مثلا بالای 10 یا بالای 20 و... که همون اولی بهتره 
ممنون

----------


## ParsHub

> خوب اصلا نرم افزار همینه که ادم بدونه چند نفر خریدن یا دانلودش کردن .... تو تمامی مارکت ها چه داخلی چه خارجی نوشته که مثلا بالای 50 یا بالای 100 و... که خوب درست هم هست ! بعضی مارکت ها هم دقیق تر نوشتن مثلا بالای 10 یا بالای 20 و... که همون اولی بهتره 
> ممنون


صحبت من اختلاف بین تعداد دانلود و تعداد فروش هست، همانطور که میدانید تعداد نصب حقیقی نیست یک نفر میتواند یک بار آنرا خریداری کند و چندین بار نصب مجدد و یا بروز رسانی کندکه این تعداد میشود تعداد نصب و می تواند راهیی برای عوام فریبی باشد...

----------


## diapason

> صحبت من اختلاف بین تعداد دانلود و تعداد فروش هست، همانطور که میدانید *تعداد نصب حقیقی نیست* یک نفر میتواند یک بار آنرا خریداری کند و چندین بار نصب مجدد و یا بروز رسانی کندکه این تعداد میشود تعداد نصب و می تواند راهیی برای عوام فریبی باشد...


تعداد نصب کاملاً حقیقی است. یک نفر برنامه را خریده، پس مشخص است که *یک* خرید انجام شده. تمام. این خیلی موضوع پیچیده‌ای نیست. نمایش تعداد نصب ارتباط مستقیم با اعتماد کاربران نسبت به برنامه مورد نظر دارد. این هم موضوع ساده‌ای است. شما برنامه‌ای که یک بار خرید شده را ترجیح می‌دهید یا برنامه‌ای که 100,000 خرید داشته؟! طبیعی است که حق کاربر است که بداند برنامه چند دریافت داشته. در هر صورت هرچند شاید نتوان در مورد برنامه‌های رایگان به تعداد دقیقی رسید اما صد در صد با در نظر گرفتن یک مصالحه می‌توان به عددی معقول رسید.

دوستانی که می‌فرمایند بازار فلان، بازار یهمان... بنده بیش از یک سال است که با بازار ارتباط دارم و چندین درخواست پشتیبانی، پرسش و پیشنهاد برای آنها داشته‌ام، که در تمام موارد حداکثر ظرف دو روز کاری پاسخ خود را در نهایت احترام دریافت کرده‌ام. ای کاش دوستان بفرمایند چه به برنامه‌ای از بازار حذف شده؟ چون برنامه‌های بی‌کیفیت بسیاری در مارکت‌ها وجود دارد که همین که بازار آنها را تأیید کرده مؤید بی‌طرفی بازار است. با مارکت کندو هم موقت فعالیت داشتم و ظرف کمتر از یک ماه با آنها قطع ارتباط کردم، هر نسخۀ جدید برنامه سه چهار رو طول می‌کشید منتشر شود و کسی هم جوابگو نبود  تا این که درخواست لغو انتشار برنامه‌هایم را دادم. هنوز هم هر دوسه ماه یک بار ایمیل می‌رنند: توسعه دهندۀ گرامی، bla bla bla bla... برنامه فلان را در مارکت کندو هم قرار دهید...

و اما بعد: واقعاً به نظر شما سود 30 درصد بازار زیاد است؟! این همه تبلیغات، این همه کاربر. نام کاملاً شناخته شده. کجا تا به حال شنیده‌اید کسی بگوید فلان برنامه را از کندو دانلود کردم؟ فلان برنامه را از مایکت دانلود کردم؟ مطمئناً تکرار یک ایده به جایی نخواهد رسید، مگر این که در آن ایده انقلابی ایجاد کند، که فکر نکنم در هیچ یک از مارکت‌هایی که در حال ظهور هستند چنین چیزی مشاهده شود. اختلاف سود 5 درصد فقط یک بازی بچه‌گانه است.

any way...... پیش از آن که در پی یک مارکت جدید باشید، قدر بازار را بدانید. در همین راستا مطالعۀ کتاب معروف قلعۀ حیوانات جورچ اورول را به شما توصیه می‌کنم.

----------------------------------------------------------
یک نکتۀ جدید در مورد عدم نمایش تعداد دانلود: آیا به این دلیل نیست که به دلیل نوپا بودن مارکت کاربران متوجه تعداد پایین دانلود نشوند؟!

----------


## godofphp

شماره ها رو به جایی نفرستید هیچ گروهی در جای دیگری به غیر از این تاپیک وجود ندارد 
با تشکر 
استارتر

----------


## godofphp

اپ ...................

----------


## taralius

من فقط ثبت نام کردم سیاهه ای بزنم بر این تاپیک و رفع زحمت کنم. چون دیدم دغدغه دوستان خیلی بالا و جدی هست.

کافه بازار در حال حاضر(گذشته و طریقه بوجود اومدن و اینکه رانت و پارتی دارند یا نه مهم نیست) قویترین مارکت اندروید ایرانه و چه دوستان بخوان و چه نخوان این قدرت همیشه همراه با دیکتاتوری یکطرفه هم هست.
این دغدغه شما رو من خیلی سال پیش داشتم ولی حقیقت اینه که تا برنامه نویسها یه صنف درست و حسابی برای حمایت نداشته باشند اوضاع همیشه همینه (به اینحای قضیه کار ندارم که تو ایران خود صنف بعد از یک مدت میشه مافیا)
حالا من برای حل دغدغه ام چه کردم؟  بهترین کار ممکن رو.....
یک بنده خدایی رو تو بلاد کفر پیدا کردم با حساب و آدرس مشخص و کوچ کردیم به محیط چرب و چیلی ios که خیلی هم خوبه وجدانا.
به دوستان هم پیشنهاد میدم همین راه رو انتخاب کنید چون تحریمها هم که برداشته بشه این ملت گاگول همیشه در صحنه بازار رو به سایت رسمی گاگول ترجیح میدن.
حالا شانس بیارید اوضاع سال بعد خرابتر نشه و 40 درصد رو هل ندن سمت برنامه نویس. ضمن اینکه انصافا بازار پر شده از برنامه های مزخرف، کپی، بدون تست همراه با کرش فراوان درست هم کار کنه رابط کاربریش رو با پیت ویندوز زدن نهایت.
تسترای برنامشون هم که تو سال 1980 گیر کردن. مثل ماشین چهار تا سوال بلدن همونها رو میپرسن.

پ . ن :
خیلی دوست یکی از مسئولین بازار بیاد اینجا باهاش درد دل کنم اساسی :قهقهه:  یه سوال و جواب سادست دیگه. میخوام ببینم چرا سیاستشون به این سمت رفته که همه رو رنجونده . شاید مشکل برنامه نویسا هستند نه بازار. :متفکر:

----------


## abbasi.naft

در مورد این بنده خدا که در بلاد کفر هست ، بیشتر توضیح میدید؟ چطور پیداش کردید ؟ چطور اعتماد کردید ؟ لینک برنامه هاتون
باتشکر

----------


## taralius

ایشون فامیل خانمم هستند و سیتیزن یو اس. اونجا مجوز شرکت دارند و ویزا و مستر کارت معتبر .

راستی آزمایی نکنید لینک بدیم کل شجرنامه آدم میاد وسط. :قهقهه:   ولی محض اطلاع تا حالا 2 تا کتاب گذاشتم یدونه هم چراغ قوه. که این آخری تا الان دانلودش از 17 هزار رد شده . این اپلیا پولدارن اقا پولدار.... :لبخند گشاده!: 

یه برنامه در رابطه با قرآن و رمضان هم نوشتم برا یکی از مارکت های ایرانی. ولی یه سرچ بزنید تحت عنوhن persian app تو استور اپل حساب کار دستتون میاد.
ولسلام

----------


## abbasi.naft

ممنون
انشاالله که موفقیتتون بیشتر از این بشه.

راه حلی دارید ، به جز فامیل شدن با فامیلتون  :قهقهه:  ؟؟

----------


## taralius

> ممنون
> انشاالله که موفقیتتون بیشتر از این بشه.
> 
> راه حلی دارید ، به جز فامیل شدن با فامیلتون  ؟؟


حالا دوست داشتید صحبت کنم فامیل بشید. :لبخند گشاده!:  
کیفیت کارتون بالا باشه میتونم براتون کانکشن بزنم. 
الان وضعیت من این هست. هرچی مالیات و اینا محاسبه میشه(اگه بشه) با منه و خودشون از حسابشون پرداخت میکنند بنده هم در عوض 10 درصد از سود رو خدمتشون تقدیم میکنم.  به قول سیاستمدارا برد برده.
یه مشکل عمده ای که اکثر دوستان ایرانی دارند ضعف در حوزه گرافیکه . نمونش تو همین کافه بازار فراوونه....

----------


## abbasi.naft

ممنون از لطفتون.

انشاالله بیشتر از این شاهد حضور شما و استفاده از تجربیات ارزشمندتون در این فروم باشیم.

----------


## taralius

سلامت باشید عزیز
شک نکنید تجربیات من تو اینکار از خیلی دوستان کمتره.  کل قضیه این بود که چند وقتی پیش یه پروژه ای که داشتم تمام شد و با جایی هم که درش مشغول بودم کمی اختلاف نظر داشتیم.. :خیلی عصبانی:   نتیجه این شد که خونه نشین شدم. یعد یه مدت فکر کردم چرا کار جدید نکنم، رفتم برنامه نویسی اندروید یاد گرفتم با همین اموزشهای تصویری موجود. و حقیقت سود اندروید فقط تو برنامه خاص و شرکتی یا برای آقا یا خانم دکتر هست. این بود که رفتم یه ور دیگه.
کل این قضایا یک سال هم طول نکشید...
بخاطر همینه که عرض میکنم بنده تجربه کافی ندارم. قصدم از پاسخ هم راهنمایی بود به عنوان برادر بزرگتر.  :لبخند گشاده!:  
پیر پاتال شدیم رفت....

----------


## abbasi.naft

اختیار دارید بزرگوار

همین که تجربه همکلامی با شما رو پیدا کردم ، سعادتی هست.

شما برنامتون داخل اپل منتشر شده ، در صورتی که امثال من و این افراد با تجربه باید حالا حالا ها بدویم دنبالش.

هر کجا که هستید موفق باشید.

----------


## haghjoo

این تاپیک من را بخوانید تا بدانید کافه بازار چگونه حق ما برنامه نویس ها را می خورد!!
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A8%D8%A7%D8%B4!!

----------


## taralius

> اختیار دارید بزرگوار
> 
> همین که تجربه همکلامی با شما رو پیدا کردم ، سعادتی هست.
> 
> شما برنامتون داخل اپل منتشر شده ، در صورتی که امثال من و این افراد با تجربه باید حالا حالا ها بدویم دنبالش.
> 
> هر کجا که هستید موفق باشید.


شاخ قول نیست که برادر. این بندگان خدا قراره مشکل جامعه برنامه نویس ایرانی رو کلا حل کنند. البته به روش خودشون. تو روش اینا 50 درصد سود میرسه به دولوپر، 20 درصد این بندگان خدا 30 درصد استور!!!!!

اتفاقا مراحل تایید اپ استور رو مطالعه کنید یکبار کامل احتمال داره همون بار اول برنامتون بره رو استور بالا. مشکل همیشه عدم آگاهی دولوپرها از قوانین و یا عدم رعایتشون هست.
ممکنه سر یه طراحی کوجیک آیکون 10 بار برید و برگردید.

----------


## godofphp

ممنون مفید بود

----------


## mehdi565

من کاملا با صحبت های شما موافق هستم این تمام  حرف دل من بود.

به نظر من یک ضعف بزرگ برای برنامه نویسان این هست که شب و روز وقتشون رو صرف ایده یابی و ساخت اون بکنند و از اونطرف اونها بدون تلاش دسترنج این برنامه نویسان رو بردارن.

----------


## mehdi565

نا سلامتی این همه برنامه نویس داریم اگه یه گروه دیگه یه مارکت دیگه درست کنن اون وقت بازار رقابتی میشه و از اون طرف فشار به اونها میاد هم کیفیت میره بالا هم دیگه 35 درصد فروش رو برنمیدارن

----------


## abbasi.naft

> این بندگان خدا قراره مشکل جامعه برنامه نویس ایرانی رو کلا حل کنند.


این بندگان خدا که اشاره فرمودید (DeveloperGate.com) متاسفانه هیچ نام و نشونی از برنامه هایی که منتشر کردند رو در سایشون قرار نمیدن که بفهمیم چقدر کارشون درسته .

دوستان هم اگه تجربه همکاری با این سایت فوق الذکر رو دارند ، لطفا تجربیاتشون رو به اشتراک بگذارند.
باتشکر

----------


## godofphp

................................

----------


## irelectronic

> ببینید دوستان 
> بهترین کار همونه که گفتم،(برنامه نویس های حرفه ای همین سایت رو مارکت های دیگه جذب خودشون کنن)
> اینجوری حداقل میدونیم که بازار طی یک سال آینده مطمئنا فروش کمتری خواهد داشت ، در نتیجه مارکت های دیگه میان روکار!
> هر کاری که بکنیم ، فعلا تا این اتفاق نیافته نمیشه بازار رو کنار گذاشت
> باید حداقل به فکر تلاش بود نه اینکه بشینیم و بگیم نمیشه
> من خودم موافق اینم که یکی به مارکت های دیگه خبر بده که بیان و یه مدت سود کمتری بگیرن تا برنامه نویس های حرفه ای بیان سمتشون(کی از پول بیشتر بدش میاد، اونم برنامه نویس جماعت )


بنده برنامه نویس نیستم اما درکتون میکنم. به نظر من کسانی که برنامه زیادی می نویسند تعدادی را به سایر مارکت ها بدن و تعدادی را به بازار. بدین طریق کم کم و بدون اینکه از نظر مالی به برنامه نویس فشار بیاد برای آینده سرمایه گذاری می کند. به هرحال تنها قانون اجبار هر کسی به کار بهتر و سود معقول وجود رقیبه و برای مقابله با مارکت بازار هم همین قاعده وجود داره. تقویت رقبای این مارکت. همین و بس.

----------


## godofphp

..............................

----------


## godofphp

....................................

----------


## godofphp

.................................

----------


## golbafan

همه چیزا رو به تحریمها ربط ندید لطفاً...
ملت ما انگار خوابند...
شتر رو دارند با بارش میدزدن ما فقط بلدیم خیلی سریع جوک تولید کنیم در راستای توافق هسته ای!

بگذریم، من به عنوان کسی که مارکت بازار رو روی گوشیم نصب کردم میگم که برای من مصرف کننده خیلی مناسبه
اما اخیرا هر برنامه ای که توشه پولیه یا پرداخت درون برنامه داره
خیلی برنامه ها تکراری شدن و واقعا هم بکار آدم نمیان
فقط گوشی رو پر میکنن (تازه پولم میگیرن)

----------


## Ebrahimkh

من این نکات منفی رو از بازار دیدم

1 - اصلا به فکر توسعه دهنده به هیچ وجه نیست 

2- فقط به فکر جیب خودشه

3 - اینی که میگه ما فقط به فکر مشتری هامون هستیم یه سری چرت و پرته بازم میگم فقط به فکر جیب خودشه

4 - راه به راه 30 درصد از پولها رو به راحتی بر میداره این یکی 9 درصد مالیات دوباره بر میداره که رو هم 40 درصد میشه بعدشم این متغیر فروش برنامه هایی که هم تو بازار میزنه کاملا اشتباست
ما یه برنامه مجانی با پوش زدیم نصاب برنامه تو پارسه 1500 نفر بود تو بازار 550 نفر زده بود که این واقعاااااااا جای تامل داره

5 -  یه سری از دوستاش برنامه زدن که نمی خوام اسمشون رو بیارم برنامه هاشون رو آوردن تو صفحه اول بازار (یه جور پارتی بازیه)

اینا نکات منفی بازاره که هنوزم هست ولی فعلا بماند ....
********************************************** 


نکات مثبت

1 - گیر زیادی میده که این خودش خیلی خوبه
چون یه عده از راه رسیدن حرااااام اگه از برنامه نویسی بویی برده باشن شروع کردن به کتاب زدن و بلانسبت ریدن تو بازار
تو قسمت کتاب کتابه تو قسمت بازی کتابه تو قسمت برنامه کتابه همه جا کتابه این که نشد توسعه دهنده

2- یه برنامه درست و حسابی از توسعه دهندگان عزیز تو بازار پیدا نمی کنی الا یه چندتا که اونم انگشت شماره

*جدیدا یه برنامه زدن به نام خنک کننده باطری من تو این موندم بازار براچی این رو قبول کرده این برنامه اول مقدار حرارت باطری رو بدست میاره بعد با عدد 2 منهاش می کنه و تو یه Toast نشونش میده
همه هم باور کردن اگه یه برنامه خارجی درست مثل بوستر باطری نصب کنید حرارت باطری رو دقیق بهت نشون میده اونوقت می فهمی این چیزا همشون چرت و پرته ولی بازار چون ازش پول درمیاره
حرفی نمیزنه*

----------


## roboman78

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Ebrahimkh

اگه مجانی باشه بازار
سه سوته قبولش می کنه  :قهقهه:

----------


## roboman78

up--------------------------

----------


## Ebrahimkh

ولی بعید میدونم از دیوار فولادین بازار رد بشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

در این باب نظری ندارم چون یه بعضی از توسعه دهندگان واقعا دارن زحمت میکشن با این کار ما حق اونا رو هم ضایع می کنیم
باید همه دست به دست هم دهیم و یه فکری به حال بازار کنیم
اینجور یفایده نداره
بازار داره به راحتی 40 درصد از پولای ما رو بالا میکشه
بعد هیچ مالیاتی بهش تعلق نمی گیره
تو پست اول دوستان به این موضوع اشاره کردن


باید یه فکر اساسی کرد

----------


## godofphp

..............................

----------


## godofphp

...............................

----------


## godofphp

........................

----------


## godofphp

..............................

----------


## Ebrahimkh

> ممنون مفید بود بهتر بود از ادبیات درستی استفاده کنید بازم ممنون


سلام دوست عزیز 


حقیقت تلخه دیگه ادبیات و این چیزا نمیشناسه
بنده هم قصد توهین واین چیزا خدای نکرده به کسی نداشتم و ندارم

پس برداشت بد نکنید

فقط حقیقتش  رو گفتم :لبخند:

----------


## Ebrahimkh

> ما اگه قراره هم فکری بکنیم باید در مورد خومون و خلق ایده هایی جدید برای خودمون و راحتی همکاران خودمون باشه . منظورم از خودمون تمام توسعه دهندگان میباشد



تو این شرایط یه عده از دوستان کم کاری می کنند
فکر نکنم از این تاپیک بشه یه خروجی مناسب گرفت
من که خیلی مشتاقم بتونیم شرایط بازار که واقعا منصفانه نیست رو تغییر دهیم

----------


## godofphp

.........................................

----------


## Ebrahimkh

امیدوارم که اینجور باشه
من به عنوان یه توسعه دهنده دیگه برنامه تو بازار نمیزنم
واقعا حق توسعه دهنده رو ضایع می کنند./



ما خودمون رو دست کم گرفتیم که بازار داره رو ما مانور میده

----------


## roboman78

-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## emperatorphp

سلام من حدود 8 تا برنامه اندروید توی بازار گذاشتم و کلا پشیمون شدم الان 4 ماه هست برنامه اندروید نمی نویسم.

به شخصه برنامه هامو داخل فروشگاه لوجنک قرار میدم کم کم

----------


## emperatorphp

> منظورم اینه که شما فکر کن اعضای این تاپیک دیگه تو بازار نرم افزار نزارن انقدر برنامه نویس هست که برن بازار کار کنن پس 200 نفرم زیاد تاثیر نداره
> حالا اگه گوگل پلی باز شه یه چیزی بازار باید خیلی از کاربراشو از دست بده اونموقع میتونیم جهانی هم کار کنیم
> راستی عیدتونم مبارک


عید شما هم مبارک

----------


## godofphp

..........................................

----------


## godofphp

...................................

----------


## اندرویدی

> اگه بازار حاضر نباشه بعضی چیزها رو عوض کنه خیلی ضرر بزرگی بهش وارد میشه و ممکنه که اتفاقی که نباید بیوفته ...بیوفته !


به نظر من ما باید یک قطعنامه ای رو تدوین کنیم و بفرستیم شورای برنامه نویس ها تا در  صورت تصویب بازار رو از ارائه خدمات برنامه نویسی و اپلیکیشن ها تحریم کنیم و یا راه دیپلماتیک اینکه مذاکرات چند جانبه ای رو با مسوولان ارشد بازار داشته باشیم تا در نهایت به یک توافق نهایی برسیم. در هر حال هر دو گزینه روی میزه!  :قهقهه:

----------


## hosseinaryai

به نظر من بازار تا رغیبی برای خودش نبینه هیچ کدوم از سیاست هاشو عوض نمی کنه ..
البته اینم بگم ، کلیت قوانین بازار درسته و معقوله ، اما اونجایی نادرست میشه که این قوانین رو سلیقه ای برای برنامه ها اجرا می کنه ..
خواهش در مورد یه مارکت دیگه هم حرف نزین ، خسته شدم این چند وقت از بس این کلمه رو شنیدم ، دیگه نسبت بهش شرطی شدم اصلن .. 
ببینین دوستان ، یه برنامه نویس که داره از این راه نون می خوره نمی تونه فعلن کافه بازارو بذاره کنار ، چه بخوایم و چه نخوام درآمدی که یه برنامه از کافه بازار در میاره اصلن قابل قیاس با مارکت های دیگه نیست ..
این چند وقتی که حرف از یه مارکت دیگه شده دارم می بینم عین قارچ داره از چپ و راست مارکت می زنه بیرون .. یه جورایی شبیه مشاور املاک شده .. توی هر کوچه پس کوچه ای دو سه تا هست  :لبخند گشاده!: 
راستشو بخواین منم اگه جای کافه بازار بودم فک کنم سیاست هامو تغییر نمی دادم ، مخاطبمو دارم ، درآمدو هم دارم ، رغیب هم ندارم ، هر کی نازاضیه به سلامت  :لبخند گشاده!: 
با حرف من و شما و چهارتا ایمیل به کافه بازار مطمئن باشین هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته بجز اینکه اینباکس ایمیل کافه بازار پر میشه که اونم با یه دکمه ی دیلیت قابل حله ..
از نظر من تنها راه حل وجود یک رغیبه ، اونم نه رغیبی که ما بخوام بسازیم ، رغیبی که هست ، فقط ما باید یهو عین یه تب اونو بین کاربران پخش کنیم .. (حالا طریقی این کار رو نمی دونم)..اما کاربر ایرانی یکم جوگیره ، اینو باید قبول کنیم ، فقط کافیه یه چیزی همه گیر بشه و یه جوری تبدیل به توپ بشه ، اون موقع اس که مدام بزرگ و بزرگتر میشه ..مثل سرگرمی آفتابه .. یهو ترکید و تبی شد که انگار هر کی اونو تو گوشی نداشته باشه بی کلاسیه ..

----------


## godofphp

..............................

----------


## godofphp

............................

----------


## roboman78

خب اگه تحریما برداشته بشه گوگل پلی باز میشه میشه رقیب

----------


## hosseinaryai

خیلی خب بابا، فهمیدم سر نوشتن رقیب غلط املایی دارم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## emperatorphp

> در مورد همین فروشگاهی که معرفی کردید بگید . آیا کار شما و درآمد شما بهتر شده است یا بدتر ؟ کلا یک مقایسه ای انجام بدید شما که با هر دو سیستم کار کردید


(لوجنک فروشگاه هستش نه اپستور )بازار کاربر بیشتری داره اما برنامه نویسیش به نظر من که خیلی ضعیفتر از لوجنک،پارس هاپ هستش

بازار واقعا دیگه شورشو سر تائید نرم افزار و قرار داد با توسعه دهندگان در اورده بنظرم تعدادی(همشون نه) از کسانی که تائید میکنن واقعا بچه هستند و میان برای بازی کردن!!!دستشون میخوره رد میکنن

----------


## godofphp

..............................

----------


## roboman78

دوستان الان تو گوگل پلی هم فکر کنم نرم افزار باشه که 1 ستاره هم کسی به هش نداده باشه

----------


## roboman78

من یه سوال دارم گفتم تاپپیک نزنم 
من یه نرم افزار شبکه اجتماعی دارم بازار میگه باید مجوز بگیری از این سایت که اصلا انگار سایت نیست هنوز ارور داره ده روزه ایمیلمو جواب نداده http://login.saramad.ir/
یعنی الان همه ی نرم افزارای اجتماعی مجوز دارن؟
الان تکلیفم چیه تا 7 مرداد فرصت دارم
وات تو دو وات نات تو دو

----------


## 9213036

مارکت یو اپس
تاریخ شروع بکار مهر94
مارکت بنده نوپا ترین مارکت ایرانی ک با هدف حمایت از برنامه نویس و برنامه ی ایرانی میخواد شروع بکار کنه
قطعا در شروع کار بهترین نخواهیم بود اما به لطف کار تیمی ولطف برنامه نویسان بهترین خواهیم شد
انتشار برنامه در مارکت گوگل پلی ی سری درد سر برای دریافت وجه خواهید داشت
من ب عنوان مدیر یو اپس از تمام برنامه نویسان درخواست دارم ک به محض راه اندازی قسمت توسعه دهنده مارکت اپ های خودشون برای دانلود و فروش ارایه بدهند بذون شک بهترین مکان برای فروش و ارایه اپ خواهیم بود

اینجا درست نیست ک بنده عنوان کنم اما هیچ کسی نیست ک از پول بدش بیاد بنده شخصا نرم افزار روتی ساختم اما بازار ب دلیل وجود مشابه این برنامه و ضعف گرافیک اونو قرار نداد برای فروش

بنده این مارکت رو فقط با هدف حمایت از برنامه ایرانی راه انداختم حمایت از توسعه دهنده ک بشه پول خودش میاد کاربر میاد مارکت همه گیر میشه

از همه توسعه دهنده ها در خواست دارم ک بیاید تو لاین باهم بحث کنیم 
id line: uapp

----------


## amirshaian

سلام دوستان برنامه نويس خوب گل..
من برنامه نويس نيستم ولي ايده هاي خلاقانه اي در زمينه برنامه نويسي دارم و هر چند با توجه به رشته نفت كه دارم برايم دشوارست از صفر برنامه نويسي رو شروع كنم.
ولي به كمك يكي دوستان اندرويد نويس برنامه اي در دست اجرا داريم ولي از فروش اون نگرانم و برنامه فوق العاده كاربردي ست با اينكه هيچگونه تجربه اي در زمينه همكاري با كافه بازار و مايكت ندارم چطور ميتونم برنامه ام رو در گوگل پلي فقط فروش كنم ايا راهي بغير از تبليغات در كافه بازار و مايكت دارم؟
و حتي حاضريم بعد از اين پروژه يك پروژه مكملي ديگري پيشرفتتر كافه و مايكت طراحي كنيم و  سواد اين رو داريم  و حق برنامه نويس رو 5% قرار خواهم داد (اگر ماليات گريبانگير برنامه نشود و مازاد بر ماليات هر چي كه بود من سود 5%درصد بيشتر برنخواهم داشت و دراوقع من دارم  پيشنهاد iman0111انجام ميدم و كليدش 1ماه ست خورده و برنامه در دست برنامه نويسي ست و حتي ميتونيم تبليغات دو طرفه داشته باشيم كه شما برنامه نويس ها در برنامه هاتون خبر از يك نرم افزار دراوقع نرم افزار بنده قرار دهيد تا جمعيت در انتظار همچين برنامه به يكباره شكوفا شود و سپس بنده تبليغات ان دسته از دوستان را در برنامه بطور ويژه قرار خواهم داد و با تشكيل يك تيم برنامه نويسي ميتونيد در فاز دوم بروزرساني نرم افزار قسمت بازار را به برنامه اضافه كنيم) براي جلوگيري از اين در دزدي ها و حداقل واريزي 20تومن در ماه قرار ميدهم اگر كسي ميتونه همكاري و راهنمايي كند خيلي سپاس گزارم.
دوستان اگر ميل به همكاري دارندميتونند مكاتبه كنند و اين رو عرض كنم تيم برنامه نويسي ما و نرم افزار در دست اجرا از نظر ديزاين و كارايي(منظورم محتوا و نوع برنامه كه شبيه كافه باشد نيست) از كافه بازار خيلي خيلي بالاترست.
e-mail:eng.rd1988@gmail.com
ID TELEGRAM:@savior181

----------


## tolidiroyal

به نظر من راه اندازی تولیدی *مانتو عمده* بهترین گزینه برای راه اندازی اشتغال است چون از صفر تا صد این کار را میشه مدیریت کرد.

----------

